# New reviews at The LED Museum (Part 4)



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

The last thread reached 200 posts, so I'll start a new one.
The last thread can be found right here if you're interested.


----------



## sakurazaka (Sep 17, 2005)

Any chance you might do the *Fenix L1P*?
Haven't seen any "official" review yet :thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

sakurazaka said:


> Any chance you might do the *Fenix L1P*?
> Haven't seen any "official" review yet :thinking:


I have one on the way from a recent group buy. You'll see it linked in this thread when I receive and evaluate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

New evaluation: Flashflight Light-Up Flying Discs







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/fflight.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2005)

New evaluation: 1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/1xaaa.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2005)

New evaluation: 3W RGB Prolight LED Flashlight Modification






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/3wpro.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 18, 2005)

That 1aaa light looks a WHOLE LOT like something else...

Blatant rip-off maybe?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 18, 2005)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> That 1aaa light looks a WHOLE LOT like something else...
> 
> Blatant rip-off maybe?


It really *does* look a lot like another 1xAAA 1xLED flashlight that many CPFers know about.
On Ebay, it was advertised to have a *1 watt LED*!!!  :sick2: :green: :sick2: 
The actual listing text for it was: "*Finally, 1 Watt LED 1 Regular AAA Torch Flashlight Wow!*"
It actually uses a 5mm round water-clear LED, not a 1 watt of any pedigree.  :shakehead:


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't know if this is the proper place to ask, but I was curious as to how exactly the switch was broken in your Pak-lite review, and I also noticed you said the entire thing had become somewhat disassembled. I had really considered buying one but those two factors have slowed me up a bit. Were they just freak accidents or is it a poorly made light. Thanks!


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2005)

The flying disks look fun; may have to get one. Actually, the term "frisbee" comes from it's origin, which is something like this: In the late 1800s and early 1900s, William Frisbie owned a bakery in southern Connecticut, the Frisbie Pie Company. He had his pie tins embossed "frisbie pies" to remind his customers where they got such a tasty and convenient treat. Well, Yale students in New Haven discovered that when turned upside down, these particular pie tins would fly quite nicely. The rest is history. Apparently, the term was/is so catchy that it greatly aided sales of the toy.

This has nothing to do with flashlights per se, but I thought it belonged because Craig brought up "Wham-O" in his review.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

phatalbert said:


> Don't know if this is the proper place to ask, but I was curious as to how exactly the switch was broken in your Pak-lite review, and I also noticed you said the entire thing had become somewhat disassembled. I had really considered buying one but those two factors have slowed me up a bit. Were they just freak accidents or is it a poorly made light. Thanks!


When I removed the battery, the "guts" came out of the outer casing (the battery snaps wanted to stay attached to the terminals of the battery); when I tried to reinstall the insides into the outer casing, the switch actuator (a thin plastic rod) became broken. 
That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. 
(Yes, this is how it actually happened!) 

The text, as I wrote it in my evaluation, is:
_
I broke the switch on my Pak-Lite, rendering it totally inoperative. :shakehead:
This happened when I removed the 9 volt battery to test something else, and I noticed the Pak-Lite's circuit board had come out of its plastic housing; when I attempted to reinstall it, the switch lever broke off flush with the switch housing, rendering the product not capable of functioning at all - there's simply no way to switch it on in either mode anymore. 
_


----------



## piper (Sep 20, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing I can add after playing with mine is the thin diameter of the aluminum tube. This really points out the difference between this class of light and the Arc/Peak class of light.

You really do get what you pay for. Not bad for $4.99 though.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Sep 20, 2005)

How moddable is that light?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

Kryosphinx said:


> How moddable is that light?


Now that I don't know. 
The PCB does not appear to be potted in place, so it *MAY* be possible to remove it without destroying it. I didn't say it is possible, but it *may* be.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2005)

New evaluation: Value Tools Tool Set+Flushlight   :toliet:  






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/valtool.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 20, 2005)

The beamshot looks like somebody threw up a bunch of photons! :sick2: :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2005)

These beamshots look even worse...and they're of GE flashlights!!!





Yuk!!! 





And double yuk!!!!!!  :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 22, 2005)

Updated web pages:

Unusual Fluorescent Lamps Page
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/glow4.htm

Miscellaneous Glowing Things Page
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/glow7.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2005)

Update to whatsnew.htm






I got the idea from Quickbeam's wish list on his website...thank you Doug!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 25, 2005)

I love the coming soon section (Can't wait till the fenix 2.5)

Edit: Message moved to Pak-lite thread.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't yet know what version my Fenix L1P will be; guess I'll know that when I receive it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 26, 2005)

New evaluation: Gelb Oval "Light Dispenser" Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/gelboval.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 27, 2005)

Updated web page:

Miscellaneous Glowing Things Page
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/glow7.htm

Added the blue xenon strobe and the tritium EXIT sign to this web page.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2005)

New evaluation: LED Flare






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/ledfl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2005)

New evaluation: Garrity LED Life Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/lifelite.htm


----------



## rdshores (Sep 29, 2005)

> New evaluation: 1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight


 
From the ad for this light on ebay it states: "This is made of high quality alloy steel, no plastic parts". In your review you said it was aluminum. Can you verify which it is? Maybe with a magnet.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2005)

New evaluation: 4-LED Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/lantern5.htm

rdshores: I'll check that as soon as I find it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 30, 2005)

rdshores said:


> From the ad for this light on ebay it states: "This is made of high quality alloy steel, no plastic parts". In your review you said it was aluminum. Can you verify which it is? Maybe with a magnet.


I was not able to find the flashlight (it's very small and easy to misplace), but based upon the fact that no damage at all was found after I administered "The Smack Test", I think you are correct in saying the flashlight has an alloy steel body - I changed my evaluation to state that.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 1, 2005)

New evaluation: Spinwheel Spiral






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/spspiral.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 1, 2005)

Just read the review of that LED spinner thingy and I'm curious about their warning about not running it for more than 24 hours continuously "to protect the IC." I've seen a couple of these in Walgreens stores where the _motor_ failed but the LEDs were still happily blinking away while the petals sat perfectly stationary.

:thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2005)

I've had mine running for over 37 hours continuously now, and see no signs of failure or malfunction from the IC or the motor.
I guess it's one of those things that "only time will tell" though. :shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2005)

New evaluation: Osram Golden Dragon Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/osramgdl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2005)

New evaluation: Fenix L1P Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/fenixl1p.htm


----------



## Changchung (Oct 4, 2005)

Men you are the best... :thanks: :goodjob:


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 5, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Fenix L1P Flashlight
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/fenixl1p.htm



WOOOHOOO!


----------



## xiaoyao (Oct 5, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Fenix L1P Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can see all pictures but "PRODUCT RATING" in this url. Anybody can tell me the PRODUCT RATING is...??
Thanks!


----------



## pokkuhlag (Oct 5, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Fenix L1P Flashlight
> 
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/fenixl1p.htm


 
Retail price (MRSP price?) is *$44.95*, the 38 bucks is Groupbuy price .


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 5, 2005)

Battery load at 1,010 mA?! An amp of current so I am assuming you used a rechargable battery to check this? I am going to pick a few of these up for bike lights as I need a "12-year-old" proof solution that is small enough to fit my son's chopper. Luckily, it will be fed an exclusive diet of 2,500mAH NiMH batteries. 
Another great review, nice pictures and more money coming out of my Paypal account.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2005)

I measured this current with an alkaline cell; "P+" brand.
Thank you for your compliments on my evaluation and photographs. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2005)

New evaluation: Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/gled.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 6, 2005)

New evaluation: Skylight Steel Solar Rechargeable Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/sky4.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2005)

New evaluation: "10,000 Lumen" 8-LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/10klm.htm


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 8, 2005)

10,000 lumen.. hahah


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2005)

IsaacHayes said:


> 10,000 lumen.. hahah


I put right at the top of the web page, the following:

10,000 lumens?
Horse puckey!




_Horse puckey!!!_







*HORSE PUCKEY!!!!!!*











Whoever measured the light output of this flashlight must have been smoking



on the job.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 8, 2005)

New evaluation: Robotic Reading Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/robotbl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2005)

New evaluation: Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/glux.htm


----------



## Osprey_Guy (Oct 9, 2005)

Always enjoy and appreciate your reviews. Just one thing...Over the course of the past year I have visited your site many, many times...first using my Mac and now with my PC. I have never been able to see your ratings!...Just the dreaded "red X"... 

It really sucks to read all the way through one of your reviews and then not know how it all ends. :thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Dennis,

I typically do not assign ratings until I have lived with the product for awhile - a few months or so anyway. The only exceptions to this are lasers and products which do not emit light of their own. They usually receive a rating within a few days to a week at most. If I feel a product is going to rate exceptionally well, I usually state so right in the review text so that the user can buy with confidence even if a final rating has not yet been assigned. Or if I break a product during testing and that breakage should not have occurred, I may issue a low rating (0 or 1 star) at that time.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

New evaluation: Mini LED Pocket Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/miniled1.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2005)

Huh. Looks like two pieces of fairly soft plastic/rubber injection molded together around the light's guts? Methinks it's gonna take a knife to change the battery.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Huh. Looks like two pieces of fairly soft plastic/rubber injection molded together around the light's guts? Methinks it's gonna take a knife to change the battery.


Yeah, that's what it looks like to me too.
Soon as I break out my 'ol cuttin' horse, I'll give that a try.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2005)

It drives me crazy when I see an LED lamp being sold as a "disposable" light when it contains such an indestructible lamp.
:shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

I figured it out! 
I figured out how to change the battery!!! 
I figured out Blue Clues!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2005)

Cool! But what is blue clues? I'm clueless...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2005)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cool! But what is blue clues? I'm clueless...


It's a children's program that used to be shown Sunday mornings on CBS.
Let's see if I can find a link...BBS...There's one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh, got it. Thanks!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2005)

New evaluation: Lightning Disk






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/ldisk.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 11, 2005)

How do they achieve the three different colors? Different gas chambers or different phosphor coatings?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe it uses different phosphors to achieve the different colors.
I have not yet had time to add that to the evaluation.

The actual "spark" is a dim purplish-blue.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 11, 2005)

New evaluation: USB LED Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/usb6.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2005)

New evaluation: Flashing LED Ice Cubes







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/icecube.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 13, 2005)

New evaluation: LEDS1020 LED Laboratory Light Source






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/leds1020.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 16, 2005)

New evaluation: Sunway 1W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/sunway.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2005)

New evaluation: Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/xmas6.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 18, 2005)

New evaluation: Fun Light "Blub" 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/blub.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 19, 2005)

New evaluation: Aris Dynamo LED Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/aris.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2005)

Effective today (10-20-05), I have decided to slightly change the way my website is updated. New product evaluations will now be placed in their appropriate categories as well as being shown in the "What's New" sections as soon as the evaluation is published.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2005)

New evaluation: 64 Patterns LED Min-Fan






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/64fan.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 22, 2005)

New web page: Cree XLamp LEDs

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/cree1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 23, 2005)

New evaluation: Halloween LED Projector Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/halpen.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 23, 2005)

New evaluation: Chameleon






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/chameleo.htm


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice review of the Chameleon. But that's the strangest warranty wording I've seen.

Greg


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 24, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 64 Patterns LED Min-Fan
> 
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/64fan.htm



My son bough one of these. Very cool toy but it doesn't cool very much
due to the soft blades.

Be careful not to get the lanyard caught in the fan. He got his hooked
behind the fan head and it bent the little contact that carries power
to the leds and circuit.

Greg


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 24, 2005)

greg_in_canada said:


> Nice review of the Chameleon. But that's the strangest warranty wording I've seen.
> 
> Greg



Yeah I suspect Craig accidentally cut and pasted what I said in my e-mail to him. For details just go to my site (click on sig graphic below).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm, that makes the warranty even less valuable.... :thinking: :thumbsdown:



The LED Museum said:


> The "warranty" is for life-of-the-hobby to the original buyer, as long as this buyer was and remains a member of our discussion website at www.flashlight-forum.com.





Mr Bulk said:


> For all original purchasers I will repair your unaltered MR Bulk light for the cost of replacement parts and return shipping to me.There is No Charge for labor
> 
> 
> This unofficial "warranty" is hereby extended only to original purchasers of MR Bulk lights who are registered members of, and in good standing with, MR Bulk Forums.


----------



## cratz2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Man... odd warranty wording/requirement aside, 2,500,000 mcd from a single cell is frickin' AWESOME!

When can we get one of these for $29.95?

Absolutely amazing how far LED technology has come in the last couple years.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2005)

I think you're correct Charlie.
I went and snagged the warranty information from your website and replaced the warranty text on my Chameleon web page with that.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 24, 2005)

If I want one of these I must first register at another forum, and be in good standing to get the warranty.





Admins and Mods, if I am out of line feel free to edit.


----------



## Sigman (Oct 24, 2005)

I clicked on the sig in your post Charlie and it indeed takes me to your forum, however a search of "Chameleon Warranty" yielded nothing.

So I prowled around, not finding any specific info, decided to search for "warranty" and indeed that brought up the quote that [email protected] posted above.

So I will reiterate your "warranty requirements/qualificaions" to anyone reading this thread here (unless there is need for further clarification?):

_*T**he warranty is good "ONLY for the original purchaser" and "ONLY for those who are registered on your site and in good standing".


*_


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Rickster, that clarifies it perfectly.

Now as for [email protected]



[email protected] said:


> Hmm, that makes the warranty even less valuable.... :thinking: :thumbsdown:



I'm sorry but you are wrong [email protected], it is in fact of No value to non-members. But buyers of these lights would likely sign up or may already be members anyway, and thus the warranty would be in full force and effect for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Bulk said:


> But buyers of these lights *would likely sign up *or may already be members anyway, and thus the warranty would be in full force and effect for them.


This implies you don't *have to be a member* to buy one...

Sorry Charlie, but becoming a member and *"staying one in good terms"* still makes your so called "warranty" pretty worthless and in some cases even non existing in my opinion. 


This thread has been taken off topic enough already, so let's bring it back on track.
If anyone feels the need to continue discussing Mr Bulk's so called warranty, please start your own thread.


----------



## NewBie (Oct 25, 2005)

Craig:

"At this point, the flashlight body is uncomfortably hot, at 144°F (62.2°C).
It suddenly went out at 8:36:40. The flashlight is too hot for me to pick up and examine, so I'll have to let it cool first."

Do you think it would have been at all possible to keep this light, comfortably cool, if it was held in your hand? 

If the body of the light was 144°F, the cell inside would have been alot warmer, would you yourself consider this a safe practice for bare Li-Ion cells?

Was the finish just bead blasted bare unprotected Aluminum?

Craig, I see in the picture on your website, some sort of milky white stuff in a section on the reflector at 2 o'clock, was this a result of something you did? 

I see alot of dust in the reflector photo, is this inside the light or just on the outside? Did you cause the dust?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE=NewBie ]_Craig:

"At this point, the flashlight body is uncomfortably hot, at 144°F (62.2°C).
It suddenly went out at 8:36:40. The flashlight is too hot for me to pick up and examine, so I'll have to let it cool first."

Do you think it would have been at all possible to keep this light, comfortably cool, if it was held in your hand? 

If the body of the light was 144°F, the cell inside would have been alot warmer, would you yourself consider this a safe practice for bare Li-Ion cells?_
[/ QUOTE]

If you held onto the flashlight for the entire duration, its temperature should stay within what is comfortable to hold (below 125°F (51.7°C) is generally accepted as that particular threshold).

I do not know the safe operating or storage temperature ranges of Li:ION cells, so I'm neither qualified nor capable of furnishing you an answer to this question.


[ QUOTE=NewBie ]_Was the finish just bead blasted bare unprotected Aluminum?_[ /QUOTE]

I believe the finish on this prototype was just bead-blasted aluminum, with no anodizing or other protective covering.
Since this was a prototype that had to be returned, I did not attempt to cut through it with the blade of a knife to determine that.



[ QUOTE=NewBie ]_Craig, I see in the picture on your website, some sort of milky white stuff in a section on the reflector at 2 o'clock, was this a result of something you did? 

I see alot of dust in the reflector photo, is this inside the light or just on the outside? Did you cause the dust?_[ /QUOTE ]

You're probably just seeing a photographic artifact, and the dust you see landed on the lens after I received the Chameleon; it arrived to me in sparkling, pristine condition.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello Newbie,

It is my understanding that Li-Ion chemistry "comes to life" in the 100 - 160 F range... and it starts to deteriorate when the temperatures go above 180 F.

I have a bit of lag in my temperature monitoring system, so I use 140 F as the shut down point when I am doing battery testing. After the system shuts down, the temperature continues to climb, but stays below 170 F.

Also, keep in mind that all current lithium batteries (protected, unprotected, and primary) that are legally shipped have a PTC circuit that will trip at temperature extremes. 

Don't get me wrong, 144 F is hot, but I don't think you are in trouble with the Li-Ion chemistry. Close, but not quite there. 

Tom


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2005)

New evaluation: Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/skull2.htm


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice review!:rock: Is that my cousin.:laughing: 

I hope my local Walgreens has them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 27, 2005)

New evaluation: LuckyDuck 5mW Green Laser Pointer (Leadlight 110 with APC)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/lduck1.htm


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Oct 28, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: "10,000 Lumen" 8-LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the 8 LED light I have, but mine is blue. Although it isn't 10,000 lumens, it does put out alot of light, outshining my X5. (If I can get my sister in Cal. to send it back I'll post some more data, accidently left it out there this summer.)


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 28, 2005)

Craig,

Did this light come in package? I bought several of these in the summer, they were in a package with the brand name as "SE". FL308 in the right hand corner is what I presume to be the model number. Of the four taken out of the packagwe, three have worked well, one goes bright and dim, even after changing battery cartridges and tailcaps. At least where I bought them did not claim 10,000 lumens!

And even though I trust your reviews, I'd be chicken to do the torture test on these. I've given a couple as gifts, use a couple around the house sometimes.


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 28, 2005)

I bought three of them. One was DOA and after mixing and matching determined it was the head.
Another one required fooling around with the head and tail to get it to work. Just making them tight did not fix them.
The third one seemed good so I recently sent it to a friend. She reports that sometimes it goes off and sometimes twisting head and tail fixes it and sometimes it does not and sometimes the light comes back on by itself.
I've ordered her a PaLight.
I originally thought these were good cheap lights, now I leave the word "good" off.


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 28, 2005)

The ones I have don't seem to have a head that comes on or off. They have a clickie, or reverse clickie.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2005)

New evaluation: Unknown brand Luxeon Headlamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/ukhl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 31, 2005)

New evaluation: 3W 16-Level Luxeon CPF LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/cpf2.htm


----------



## phatalbert (Nov 1, 2005)

Speaking of Headlamps... Any plans on acquiring the "Spot" from Black Diamond: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94650

Seems like a great light, I love the addition of 3 led's.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2005)

New evaluation: WriteLight LED Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/wrilight.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 1, 2005)

New evaluation: Vortex 3W Rechargeable LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/tr3.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 1, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: WriteLight LED Pen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've just seen a very similar pen at Walgreen's for a similar price. They were in the "can't control my impulse to buy" area of the checkout.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 2, 2005)

I got one like that for free from a career fair at my college. Pretty cool, but not sure what the point of having a light on a pen is, writing term papers in the middle of the night with out waking your roomate?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 4, 2005)

New web page: Undeliverable Email Replies

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/udmail.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

New evaluation: Unknown brand Luxeon Headlamp (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/ukhl2.htm


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the review, Craig. This headlamp seems to be the same as the River Rock. That's quite a deal for $5. I wonder if the LED is different, since I think the RR is 0.5 watt.

Geoff


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

I took a clopser look at the LED in there, and it does indeed appear to be a Luxeon I or possibly a clone thereof...but when I put on my visible-blocking glasses so I can look directly at the LED while it's on, I can see more bond wires than I'd normally see in a Luxeon, so indeed I think it may have one of the 0.5W LEDs in it.


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 8, 2005)

If you ever find a commercial source for these at $5, let us know. I'd take a handful of them...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

I just saw the text "0.5 Watt LED headlamp" silkscreened on the underside of the illuminator head, so that's now double confirmation that this product uses a 0.5 watt LED and not a Luxeon. :thumbsup:

Nerdgineer, I don't know where these are available...the only contact information I have is a woman named Betty from Hong Kong - she did not even furnish an email address, so neither of us have any way of contacting the outfit that sent me this and one other headlamp. :shakehead:

Judging from the font used to silkscreen "0.5 Watt LED headlamp", it appears to be a Nuwai product, but I cannot say that it actually *IS* a Nuwai product based solely on the font they used.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

New evaluation: Blackhawk Night-Ops Gladius







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/gladius.htm


----------



## Luna (Nov 8, 2005)

You need to remove the Gladius from the Surefire products lineup


----------



## Ikonomi (Nov 8, 2005)

For the record, the headlamp appears to be the same as the River Rock from Target ($14.99 there), which is the same as the Streamlight Enduro headlamp: http://www.streamlight.com/ENDURO_INFO.htm

Interesting.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 8, 2005)

Luna said:


> You need to remove the Gladius from the Surefire products lineup


You know, you're absolutely correct here...I don't know why I added it to that category...I removed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2005)

New evaluation: Laser & Beacon 7-LED Headlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/lahl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 12, 2005)

New evaluation: Coleman 1,000,000 Candlepower Spotlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/pchv720.htm


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Craig... have you seen the LED spoon that comes as a prize in recent boxes of Fruit Loops? My niece just got one. I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2005)

We don't purchase or eat cereal in this house, so yes, please do furnish photographs of the LED spoon - that's likely as close as I'll get to seeing one unless somebody sends one my way.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 13, 2005)

New evaluation: Safe-Light Pal






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/humvee.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2005)

New evaluation: Lunar Accents LED Light Bar






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/lunara1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2005)

New evaluation: Dorcy Spyder Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/dspyder.htm


----------



## Mikhail (Nov 18, 2005)

Craig, I found its interesting and thought you might like check it out. Harry Potter Illuminating Wand at HPtreasures.com. "Wave the wand and the light goes on! Wave it again, and it turns off!" I am not sure if its LED or kind of light end of wand.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd buy one for CPF sakes, but I don't have that kind of money.  :shakehead:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 18, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Dorcy Spyder Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one on a whim several weeks ago. I find the switch to feel VERY fragile...

Otherwise I agree completely with Ledmuseum!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 19, 2005)

New evaluation: Hartz At Play Sight N' Sound Cat Toy






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/snsct.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2005)

New web page: Presentation Laser Predictions

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/laserprc.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 22, 2005)

New evaluation: Suntone Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/suntone.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2005)

New evaluation: Rigel Systems Skylite Mini






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/skylite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 26, 2005)

New evaluation: Cigerette Lighter/LED Flashlight Combo






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/literfl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2005)

New evaluation: Aunoc 1xAAAA LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/aunoc.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 30, 2005)

New evaluation: Nite Palm FieldLAMP






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/nitepalm.htm


----------



## LightObsession (Dec 1, 2005)

That Nite Palm Field light looks pretty cool. Thanks for the review.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

New evaluation: USB Notebook Computer Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/usb8.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2005)

New evaluation: Green Weapons Laser Aimer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/weaponls.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 2, 2005)

New evaluation: 1xAAA Red Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/aaalaser.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

New evaluation: Mini Fiber Optic Pumpkin






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/mfop.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, that reminded me - I've just seen those LED "projector pens" at Walgreens again, this time in a Christmas version. I think I'll wait until December 26th to get some of them at a good discount.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

If you can snag one of these for me at a good price, let me know, and I *WILL* publish an evaluation of it on my website. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2005)

Of course, Craig! That's exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 3, 2005)

LED projector pens?

Can you give a brief description?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2005)

cratz2 said:


> LED projector pens?
> 
> Can you give a brief description?


 
Craig has a review of it here...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

New evaluation: Philips LED Christmas Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/xmas7.htm


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 3, 2005)

I just got those lights yesterday at Target. They are much brighter than I expected them to be. They will be going up, outside, tomorrow.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2005)

I think the person who sent those lights for review found them at Target.  Just so 'ya can add that to the page.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

Info added...thank you!!!   :thumbsup:  
I was not able to find a URL or a price on them, so I could not publish that information on my web page. :shakehead:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2005)

I just tried to find them on the Target website and I had a really weird experience there. I searched for "LED Christmas Lights" and it came up with two items but it wouldn't show them to me! I got caught in an endless loop of "sort by price," "Holiday decor," etc, and with each click it said "two items found" but refused to display them.

IMO Target's website needs some work! :shrug:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2005)

That's the exact same thing that happened to me!
I entered "Philips LED Christmas lights" as my search criteria and it said there was one match, and with each click I got the same thing you did.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 4, 2005)

I think this is one of those times when scientific progress goes 'boink.'


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2005)

I have the Target receipt right in front of me. The LED lights on the web site sell for $11.99. If you get the all blue LED icicle lights they are $14.99. I got some of those also. I live in CA where we have to fake our icicles with lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you for the pricing information on those!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## phatalbert (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks like they've got a brighter pak-lite now. Kinda curious as to whether or not the circuitry is any different considering the runtime is almost cut in half. 
http://www.9voltlight.com/inc/sdetail/5414


----------



## LED Master (Dec 6, 2005)

The_LED_Museum said:


> That's the exact same thing that happened to me!
> I entered "Philips LED Christmas lights" as my search criteria and it said there was one match, and with each click I got the same thing you did.


I got an e-mail from Target.com, they said that Target.com is sold out of the Philips LED sets, but they were at my store as of yesterday


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2005)

New evaluation: Sport Utility Light (SUL)







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/liqui.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2005)

New evaluation: 20mm Armour-Piercing Bulletlite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/bulletl.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 8, 2005)

So I guess you could say that the light from this flashlight is, uh, really penetrating :laughing:


----------



## AJ_Dual (Dec 9, 2005)

Your housemate's comments notwithstanding, I'm glad your review of the Bulletlite didn't give it a "bum rap"...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2005)

New evaluation: Keychain Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/keygreen.htm


----------



## Xenon (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great review! wow 5.5mW from 3LR44, btw does it sting if you point it at your hands? Or will it burn trashbags?


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for the review on the Bulletlite. It was very informative, especially the photgraph of the flashlight head disassembled. Cleared up the confusion from this statement by Quickbeam "Note that it may come with a QuadStar TLE-3 module instead of the TLE-10, based upon availablity." The TLE-3 is a PR base bulb and the TLE-10 being a bi-pin. Now I start wondering if an Everled Lamberton bulb will work in this lite. (Might as well use the Kumpany's spelling).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2005)

Xenon said:


> That was a great review! wow 5.5mW from 3LR44, btw does it sting if you point it at your hands? Or will it burn trashbags?


You need close to 50mW to punch holes in black plastic garbage bags, and at least 80mW to cause a burning or stinging sensation on hands.
5.5mW just "ain't" "gonna" cut the mustard here. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2005)

New evaluation: Candelabra-Base LED Light Blub






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/cbbled.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2005)

New evaluation: QuiqLite XP440 "ID Check"






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/xp440.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 17, 2005)

New evaluation: Yuletide Traditions LED Christmas Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/xmas8.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 17, 2005)

Those look _a lot_ like the ForeverBrights. How would you say they compare to them?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd say they are somewhat comparable to Forever Brights, except that the "green" bulbs in this set are a urinous shade of yellow-green instead of true green like Forever Brights. :green: :sick2: :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2005)

New evaluation: eLUX LED Retrofit Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/dx90-3.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 18, 2005)

A-ha, so _that_ was the mysterious package from Circuit Specialists!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2005)

New evaluation: 32xLED NUV Retrofit for Mag-Lite







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/32uv.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2005)

New evaluation: OrnaGlow Color-Changing Ornament






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/cco2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 25, 2005)

New evaluation: Peak CPF Special Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/peakcpf.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2005)

New evaluation: 9xLED 3xAAA Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/9led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2005)

New evaluation: Hallmark Piano Snowman






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/psm.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2005)

New evaluation: LED-Lenser V Square Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/vsquare.htm


----------



## cratz2 (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow... your 15' wall beamshot looks great for an LED Lenser light!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2005)

New evaluation: Nuwai 16-LED Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/lantern6.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

New evaluation: Tritium Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/ttorch.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 31, 2005)

New evaluation: Color-Changing Star Tree Topper






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/ccstar.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 31, 2005)

For a brief moment there I thought this was the recently recalled LED Christmas Tree star but it isn't. Phew!
:sweat::huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2006)

New Evaluation: LED Survival Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/shakefl1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 3, 2006)

New evaluation: Environment-Protective Torch for the 21st Century






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/shakefl2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2006)

New evaluation: Eddie Bauer 6-LED Shop Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/eb6.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 7, 2006)

New evaluation: Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (1)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/trisoni1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2006)

New evaluation: Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/trisoni2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2006)

New evaluation: Sylvania DOT-it






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/dotit.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2006)

New evaluation: 100-LED Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/100led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 14, 2006)

Updates to existing web page: Miscellaneous Glowing Things











http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/glow7.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 17, 2006)

New evaluation: Red Laser Module







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/redmodul.htm


----------



## cobb (Jan 21, 2006)

What did you think of it? I mean a light without batteries. That has to be cool. Any idea if any are still for sale and how much?



The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Tritium Torch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2006)

New evaluation: EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/ef3k.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 21, 2006)

cobb said:


> What did you think of it? I mean a light without batteries. That has to be cool. Any idea if any are still for sale and how much?


It's *VERY* dim; your eyes need to be at least partially adapted to darkness for this torch to be of any use.
But the fact that it never, ever needs batteries or never, ever requires "charging" with another light source beforehand makes it cool (or "kewl" or "kool").

I do not know if it is still for sale; I purchased mine in a CPF group buy late last year.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 22, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your site says 12 LEDs and I kept counting nine. Their web site agrees with my count.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2006)

It just _seems _ like twelve after viewing the video! :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2006)

New evaluation: JIL Intelli Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/jildd.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2006)

Mike Painter said:


> Your site says 12 LEDs and I kept counting nine. Their web site agrees with my count.


I must have made a typo; I found the word "twelve" one place on the web page, which I have since corrected.
Thank you for finding and telling me of the error.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 24, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: JIL Intelli Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks cute! How fast does the strobe mode operate?


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 24, 2006)

IIRC, it's adjustable from 4hz to 15hz. I think default is 10hz


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool. So I can get a "disorienting" self-defense strobe for less than the price of a Gladius. :huh:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 24, 2006)

disorienting is an understatement. It makes me dizzy even shining it against a wall. I did the strobe to my bro and he fell over.  
If you're into modding, the circuit is only about $20.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 24, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> If you're into modding, the circuit is only about $20.



Hmm... tell me more! Where can I find the schematic? I'm sure I could whip something up with a 555 timer and a power mosfet, but if someone has already invented this wheel I'd like to see it!
:huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 24, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> IIRC, it's adjustable from 4hz to 15hz. I think default is 10hz


Thank you very much for that information!!! :thumbsup:
I added it to my review.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2006)

New evaluation: eGear LED Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/egearla.htm


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 25, 2006)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/92366
here ya go

EDIT: you have change the strobe mode through mode 5. I think that setting stays throughout all the rest of the modes.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix L2P Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/fenixl2p.htm


----------



## xr4fun (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow: :goodjob: Thanks for all your work. Your site is a great resource and often entertaining. I just read your review on the JIL Intelli, which is basically the same light as the JIL DD with a FLUPIC module installed. I noticed that you used a CR2 battery and it is my understanding that to get the full potential out of the light you needed to use RCR2 lithium-ion batteries. If it is possible I would really like to know what the light meter says using the higher voltage battery.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2006)

I may in fact have one or two RCR2 cells around here somewhere, but nothing to charge them in. :shakehead:
I've got $2 and change at my disposal, and $6.30 in Paypal, so I'm not in any position to purchase a charger either. :shakehead:


----------



## Navck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think someone here at CPF whos capable of donating will give you a charger or the cash for it


----------



## xr4fun (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool! Now's my chance to contribute to the cause. :rock: The_LED_Museum PM with your address and I'll Paypal AW and have him send you a Nano charger and Copper spacer. Confirm that you have a RCR2. If not I'll have him send you one of those too.

Hmmm. I noticed that AW is in Hong Kong and you are in Seattle. I wonder how long shipping will take.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2006)

New evaluation: Vortex TC3 TacLite







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/tc3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2006)

xr4fun said:


> Cool! Now's my chance to contribute to the cause. :rock: The_LED_Museum PM with your address and I'll Paypal AW and have him send you a Nano charger and Copper spacer. Confirm that you have a RCR2. If not I'll have him send you one of those too.


Thankl you very, very much!!! :thumbsup:
I have a Nano-Charger for RCR123 cells, and I have confirmed I have at least one RCR2 cell at my disposal.
If the Nano-Charger for RCR123 cells will charge a RCR2 cell, then all I'll need is the spacer.


----------



## xr4fun (Jan 27, 2006)

:twothumbs Well it looks like you are in business then. According to these links a fancy spacer is not required. Just stack 5 pennies in the Nano charger with the RCR2 battery and your good to go. If you have a soldering iron handy you might even solder them together. Um, not the battery. Just the pennies. :shrug: 

Link 1 
Link 2


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you for the tip!!! :thumbsup:
The Nano-Charger I already have and RCR2 cells that were furnished with my Orb Raw will now receive the gift of electricity.
  :twothumbs:  
And then I'll remeasure the light intensiuty of my JIL Intelli with the RCR2 cell.


----------



## Pellidon (Jan 27, 2006)

solder old pennies before they became copper plated zinc. I don't know offhand if there is enough copper to solder or if the heat of the iron will melt the copper off the zinc. 

Not that I am endorsing the defacing (not defeca......) of currency, minds out of the gutter now. :nana:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 28, 2006)

New evaluation: 1W LED Light Blub






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/1wbulb-1.htm


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 28, 2006)

Pellidon said:


> solder old pennies before they became copper plated zinc. I don't know offhand if there is enough copper to solder or if the heat of the iron will melt the copper off the zinc.
> 
> Not that I am endorsing the defacing (not defeca......) of currency, minds out of the gutter now. :nana:



If i rember off hand. it was 1981 the Copper/Zinc pennies came out. 

So take a older pennie and drop it on a counter. then do the same with a newer one and you will hear the diffrents in the sounds. 

The 81 and newer ones like to go up in smoke if you apply heat.:lolsign:

Rob


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 28, 2006)

Craig, can you tell if the 1w bulb is driven directly by a dropping resistor or is there a regulated power supply inside? If you notice 60hz strobing effects when waving it around, it's probably not regulated. Just wondering...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 29, 2006)

There is no strobing effect; so chances are it has some kind of PSU inside, rather than just resistors, capacitors (or "capacitators"), and diodes in there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks, Craig. Looks like an interesting lamp.

Capacitators, yeah. I can remember when they used to be called condensers also!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2006)

New evaluation: Finger Light (the one from Wall*Mart)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/finglite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Crystal LED Glow Keychain






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/hh.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2006)

New evaluation: Dash Glow






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/dashglow.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2006)

New evaluation: Berkeley Reclamed Light LED Light Blubs

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/rlbulbs.htm

No photograph of the units are here or on my website because the patent process is as of yet incomplete, and I signed an NDA stating I would not publish photographs until 06-15-06.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Badge






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/ledbadge.htm


----------



## GeoScouter (Feb 12, 2006)

I had this same scrolling name tag for a month before a vertical row of the LED's went out on me. Its just sitting in the junk drawer 

Steve


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm... either a cold solder joint or one of the column drivers went out.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2006)

GeoScouter said:


> I had this same scrolling name tag for a month before a vertical row of the LED's went out on me. Its just sitting in the junk drawer
> 
> Steve


I went ahead and posted this to my evaluation; no names or email address were given in order to protect your identity.


----------



## light321 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello


anyone know if that Aurora ALJ-311L is as bright in real life as it is in the pictures?
 
Thanks


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 12, 2006)

New evaluation: FLT-1013 Keychain LED Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/flt-1013.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2006)

New evaluation: 12xNUV LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/12uvled.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2006)

New evaluation: Electronic Message Billboard






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/billboar.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix L0P






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/fenixl0p.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Rainbow-In-Motion Astro Strobe






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/rimas.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Novophone Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/novofone.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

New evaluation: White/UV LED Laser Pointer Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/whuvla.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 18, 2006)

Huh. That only cost you one dollar? That was a great deal!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2006)

I paid $13.30 for shipping; but even at a total cost of $14.29, it was still a decent bargain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2006)

New evaluation: CR2 ION Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/cr2ion.htm


----------



## BentHeadTX (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you getting a Peak Pacific AAA to review? It would be interesting to see how it compares to the L0P in brightness and runtime.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Feb 20, 2006)

*New evaluation: White/UV LED Laser Pointer Torch*

I bought one of these early last fall. I've been relatively happy with it, certainly at that price, even with the shipping and exchange rate bringing it to about $15 USD. (I paid in British pounds, but my delievered cost worked out to almost exactly the same as yours...)

The only downside with mine is that one LED in the outer ring of white LED's is failing intermittently, likely due to a failing solder joint, and I can't seem to get the head apart to test it. Not a big deal since I mainly wanted it for the NUV anyway. The white LED's and the laser are just a bonus to me.

I have no laser meters, but I also noticed that the laser seemed noticably above 5mW as well, especialy on fresh batteries. I would say somewhere in the 6-10mW range. (Not that I'm complaining!  ) It's my only red laser that has a noticable beam in dark conditions.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: New evaluation: White/UV LED Laser Pointer Torch*

Significant update to existing web page: BLUE LEDs 445 to 485nm Gallium Nitride and Indium Gallium Nitride on Al2O3

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ledblu2.htm

The update is at the top of the page, and is about the Lamina Ceramic blue LED array with heatsink.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2006)

BentHeadTX said:


> Are you getting a Peak Pacific AAA to review? It would be interesting to see how it compares to the L0P in brightness and runtime.


If I receive one of these flashlights to evaluate, then the answer is yes.
If I don't receive one of these flashlights to evaluate, then the answer is no.
In short, I just don't know. :/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 24, 2006)

New evaluation: The Piranha Red Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/piranha.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 28, 2006)

New evaluation: BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/bwell.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2006)

New evaluation: Smith & Wesson Galaxy (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/galaxy2.htm


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 1, 2006)

That BuiltWell 2D light is sold under a few other names as well... I bought a 2 pack with the Garrity name at Lowes about a year ago to check out the reflector. Reasonably nice. It works very well with the Sino Union 5mm PR base 'bulbs'.

I've seen them recently being sold at various dollar stores for... about a dollar.

Batteries not included.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Sylvania Glow Night Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/sylgnl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2006)

No new evaluations; just an update.

I now have on short-term loan, a *USB2000 Spectrometer*, from TWO-CUBED.
They are attempting to get me one of these on indefinite loan (long-term loan) from Ocean Optics.

So far, I have published spectrometer plots from an Arc PE Flashlight and a Novophone Green Laser using this instrument.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Mar 6, 2006)

What's a spectrometer?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> What's a spectrometer?


It's a device that reads the wavelengths of light you feed it and produces a graph showing how much of each wavelength is in that light.

For example, with a green laser, you'll see a graph with a very sharp spike at 532nm in the green portion of the spectrum and no output at other wavelengths.

Here is a graph showing just that:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 8, 2006)

Significant update to existing evaluation: Blue (473nm) DPSS Laser Pointer (new laser received; new rating applied)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/bluedpss.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2006)

New evaluation: PowerFlare






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/powerflr.htm


----------



## Quickbeam (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, I have GOT to get me one of those! Very cool!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes it is very cool (or "kool" or "kewl"). 
Too bad the unit I have for evaluation purposes is a loaner - I rather like it. :shakehead:

This also means I can't whack it against the stairs or try to drown it in the cistern (toliet tank). :sick2:


----------



## atm (Mar 12, 2006)

Would you be able to have a look at the brightness of the PowerFlare versus the quick flashing sequence of the 3 Inova 24/7 led mode please Craig? I find the Inova highly effective and am interested to see how the PF matches up.

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll see what I can do for you.
Which mode should I set them both to for this test?


----------



## atm (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Craig!

Mode 5 for the 24/7 (going clockwise, where it quickly flashes through all 3 colours)

And whatever mode you reckon is the most higly visible (roadside warning) for the PowerFlare.

Am interested to know which you think would be most visible approaching a "scene".

Andrew


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2006)

New web page: Spectra of LEDs & Other Sources

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/spectra.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2006)

atm said:


> Thanks Craig!
> 
> Mode 5 for the 24/7 (going clockwise, where it quickly flashes through all 3 colours)
> 
> ...


I think the PowerFlare would offer the most visibility, but the Inova 24/7 would be more eye-catching in the "all-three-colors-flashing" mode. So I think it's kind of a toss-up as to which product would be more suitable in this particular instance.

As to being the most attention-grabbing mode of the PowerFlare, probably the mode where all of the LEDs appear to rotate - the mode shown in the little video clip on the PowerFlare's web page on my site.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 17, 2006)

New evaluation: Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/gl-1.htm


----------



## atm (Mar 18, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I think the PowerFlare would offer the most visibility, but the Inova 24/7 would be more eye-catching in the "all-three-colors-flashing" mode. So I think it's kind of a toss-up as to which product would be more suitable in this particular instance.
> 
> As to being the most attention-grabbing mode of the PowerFlare, probably the mode where all of the LEDs appear to rotate - the mode shown in the little video clip on the PowerFlare's web page on my site.


 
OK, thanks Craig!  

Andrew


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

Just an update to my website...I've decided to break the spectra web page into three seperate web pages for easier use:

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/spectra.htm
Glow and incandescent light bulbs; other sources.

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/spectra2.htm
Lasers.

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/spectra3.htm
LEDs.


----------



## abvidledUK (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.ledmuseum.org/

Do you have an index page, that is not too fussy ?

There's just too much going on on your main page for me, I usually give up trying to navigate your excellent site, ( apart from the navigation that is ) IMHO.

Having to scroll three seperate segments on the same page does my head in.


I use 800 x 600 on my iMac, anything more I find too small to read.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

The left-frame menu is the only page you'll need to scroll through in order to look for things.






See that tall, relatively narrow space on the left?
That's the "left-frame menu" I'm alluding to.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Mar 19, 2006)

He's in the UK, so I'm pretty sure that it's on the right over there.


----------



## atm (Mar 20, 2006)

Gotta watch out for that punishing "Toliet"!  

Andrew


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2006)

New evaluation: LunaLEDs 1W Power LED Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/lunaleds.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2006)

New evaluation: 5-In-1 Green Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/lsdt10.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2006)

New evaluation: Eclipse Blue LED Backlit Keyboard







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/kboard2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 29, 2006)

New evaluation: Battery-Powered LED Booklight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/bpbl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2006)

New evaluation: USB 2000 Spectrometer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/usb2000.htm

**** VERY, VERY IMPORTANT!!! *****
This product does not emit light of its own, so the standard review format will not be used and the product will be assigned a rating at once. A very high rating too, as during the time I've had it, it has thus far performed flawlessly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 30, 2006)

New evaluation: Flex Tek 12V LED Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/flex-tek.htm


----------



## jdriller (Mar 30, 2006)

Craig,

If the end of the attachment screw is a "square", then it is a "Robert's" head. (or a square drive screw and there are a few sizes)


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 31, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The left-frame menu is the only page you'll need to scroll through in order to look for things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Flashlightenstein!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Peak Pacific Flashlight











http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/peak24.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2006)

jdriller said:


> Craig,
> 
> If the end of the attachment screw is a "square", then it is a "Robert's" head. (or a square drive screw and there are a few sizes)


I got an email from the manufacturer that the screw uses a #10 Torx bit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2006)

ABTOMAT said:


> Flashlightenstein!


You know, that's exactly where I got that graphic.
It was a screen dump from Wolfenstein 3D, and it was then modified to how you see it now. 

Here is a full-sized version of that graphic:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2006)

New evaluation: Safe Light Super Bright






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/slsb.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2006)

New evaluation: Mini Spinner






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/minisp.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2006)

New evaluation: Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 16x Blue LED Stainless flashlight w/rubber grip






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/ledlen16.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 13, 2006)

New evaluation: Coast® LED-Lenser® 360° Bow Site Illuminator






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/360bsi.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Coast® LED-Lenser® V2 TL-Tactical Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/v2tac.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Ebay 532nm Green Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/532.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Coast® LED-Lenser® V9 Micro Lenser UV Keychain






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/keyuv.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2006)

New evaluatin: Blast'N Flash Hi Bounce Ball






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/bnf.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 15, 2006)

Update to existing web page: Other Glowing Things (Pg. 2)

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/glow7.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2006)

New web pages on my website:

Spectra of 5mm special-color LEDs
Spectra of 5mm colored LEDs (Pg. 1)
Spectra of 5mm colored LEDs (Pg. 2)
Spectra of 5mm white LEDs
Spectra of high-powered colored LEDs
Spectra of high-powered white LEDs (Pg. 1)
Spectra of high-powered white LEDs (Pg. 2)

These are my existing spectra pages, reordered so that the spectra are easier to find. My current LED spectra pages are still there, in case I forgot one of the spectra.


----------



## davidefromitaly (Apr 18, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> You know, that's exactly where I got that graphic.
> It was a screen dump from Wolfenstein 3D, and it was then modified to how you see it now.
> 
> Here is a full-sized version of that graphic:




TOILET or TOLIET?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

New web page on my website: Spectra of Incandescent Flashlights

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx41.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2006)

New evaluation: CentraLED Work Light







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/clwl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 24, 2006)

New evaluation: Skunklights Skylight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/sky5.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2006)

New evaluation: Initial Lights 1W Luxeon Torch (1)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/init1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

New evaluation: Initial Lights 1W Luxeon Torch (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/init2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

New evaluation: Initial Lights 1W Luxeon Torch (3)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/init3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

New evaluation: Initial Lights 9xLED Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/init4.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2006)

New evaluation: Initial Lights 3-In-1 Luxeon Headlamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/init5.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 5, 2006)

New evaluation: The Illuminator






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/2illumin.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2006)

Just a heads-up here...I do not expect to do any new product evaluations or add any technical updates to my website until very late this month or early-June at the latest, when I have set the desktop computer and a minimal amount of test equipment up at my new location in north-central California.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2006)

New evaluation: LRI Proton






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/proton.htm

*Update 06-09-06*: The evaluation is now in publishable condition.
*Update 06-09-06*: I have decided to rate the Proton a full five stars!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2006)

New evaluation: 28xNUV LED Flashlight (from AdvancedMart)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/28leduv.htm

I forgot to add that this product failed during testing, so I awarded it that dreadful "0 Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Commode and Tinkle On It" rating. :shakehead:


----------



## nemul (Jun 10, 2006)

cant wait for my proton... and that sucks about that keyboard I *was* going to get one...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 10, 2006)

Good to see that you're back in the saddle with your reviews, Craig!


----------



## Quickbeam (Jun 11, 2006)

Likewise - glad to see you're back!

Re: The keyboard - I have one and absolutely love it, but I can touch-type (mostly). Turning off the blue light completely provides good contrast between the (then black) letters and numbers on the keys and the silver color of the keys, at least to my eyes. Sorry it didn't work out for you!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

New evaluation: LEDBeam 3xC 3W Luxeon Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/ledbeam.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

Quickbeam said:


> Likewise - glad to see you're back!
> 
> Re: The keyboard - I have one and absolutely love it, but I can touch-type (mostly). Turning off the blue light completely provides good contrast between the (then black) letters and numbers on the keys and the silver color of the keys, at least to my eyes. Sorry it didn't work out for you!


You know, where I'm at now, the desk is significantly lower, so I'll very likely be trying it again...I don't throw things away that received a poor rating just because they rated badly; so I still have it at my disposal...in fact, it's less than 1 meter to my right as I type this.


----------



## nemul (Jun 11, 2006)

Quickbeam said:


> Re: The keyboard - I have one and absolutely love it, but I can touch-type (mostly). Turning off the blue light completely provides good contrast between the (then black) letters and numbers on the keys and the silver color of the keys, at least to my eyes. !



hmm back on the fence again... lol


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 11, 2006)

I installed the Saitek Eclise this morning, and because this desk is significantly lower, I've found it *_*SUBSTANTIALLY*_* easier to use - so much so that I upgraded its rating from 2 stars to 4 stars on my website!!!


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 11, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: LEDBeam 3xC 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds to me like the Nuwai ALX-233C is brighter, cheaper, and has regulation that this light doesn't.

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/alx-233c.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 11, 2006)

It's not cheaper at the moment. The vendor is running a Father's Day sale and the light is currently priced at... well, look here.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jun 11, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's not cheaper at the moment. The vendor is running a Father's Day sale and the light is currently priced at... well, look here.


 
That's actually not a bad deal at all. I'd still rather spend the extra $11.54 to get the 233C for the regulation and 3 brightness levels.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix L1T Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fenixl1t.htm


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 14, 2006)

Re:FENIX L1T review...why no mention of the two stage operation? Am I missing something...would like to know what you think of it.

Keep up the good work. :rock:

Be lucky....


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 14, 2006)

Ditto to Nycto. The 182 cd measurement is a close match to QB's measurement for the L1T on low, and well below the 560 cd or so QB got on high. Also, the 814 ma current drain you measured seems to be more like the expected "high" setting current rather than a "low" setting.

Don't mean to nitpick. Glad your move went OK and you're back providing us freebie info. Thanks for all the efforts.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 14, 2006)

chevrofreak said:


> Sounds to me like the Nuwai ALX-233C is brighter, cheaper, and has regulation that this light doesn't..


Nuwai ALX-233C is probably brighter and regulated, but with it's current (and long running) sale, the LEDbeam is definitely cheaper.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 14, 2006)

I wasn't aware that the Fenix L1T is a two-stage flashlight - I've now added that to my web page and taken measurements of both high and low modes...thank you for bringing that to my attention!!! :thanks:


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenix L1T Flashlight review said:


> a flap with velcro on it folds over the top and attaches to the body of the holster, so the flashlight doesn't just fall out.


I thought Fenix is now shipping all their lights with the new open top holster.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix L2T Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fenixl2t.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 15, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> I thought Fenix is now shipping all their lights with the new open top holster.


You know, you're absolutely correct here!!! 
I don't own or use pants that require a belt, so I sometimes do not *CAREFULLY* inspect the belt holster.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2006)

New evaluation: 14xLED Desk Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/14ledtbl.htm


----------



## cave dave (Jun 16, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I don't own or use pants ...


I read that first part a little too quickly and though "Dang, I need to become a flashlight reviewer"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2006)

New evaluation: Nuwai X-3 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/nx-3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2006)

New evaluation: Nuwai X-1 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/nx-1.htm


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm.... the current measurements seem awfully low on these two nuwais. Are you sure you did those right?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2006)

Unless there's something wrong with my DMM, the current measurements should be rather accurate (to within 0.1mA anyway). I meter from the exposed metal of the barrel to the battery negative (-) on lights with a tailcap switch, like those two Nuwai models have..


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2006)

My new 2AA Nuwai X-3 flashlight measured a current draw of:


900 mA with the included Panasonic Alkaline AA's


1000 mA with Duracell NiMH 2650mAH AA's



Methinks yer' current draw readings are a bit low.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 19, 2006)

Significant update to existing evaluation: Berkeley Reclaimed Light LED Light Bulbs






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/rlbulbs.htm

The patent was published today, so I was able to publish several new photographs of the lamp itself.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 20, 2006)

Burgess said:


> ...Methinks yer' current draw readings are a bit low.


I'll remeasure them both now...BBS... X-1 = *232.2*mA, X-3 = *268.1*mA.
Let's see what readings I got in my evaluations...X-1 = *244.4*mA, X-3 = *291.5*mA.

Hmmm...maybe it's time to change the battery (batteries) in my DMM. :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

New evaluation: 28xLED Metal Flashlight (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/28ledfl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2006)

New evaluation: 3xLED Book Light







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/gpl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

New evaluation: Aimshot LS8200 Weapons Laser Aimer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/aimshot.htm


----------



## cobb (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool, that looks like the winning future design of lamps to make LEDs beat CF and wire lamps. 



The_LED_Museum said:


> Significant update to existing evaluation: Berkeley Reclaimed Light LED Light Bulbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

New evaluation: WahWang LED Retrofit for Mini-Mag






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/wahwang.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix P1 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fenixp1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 27, 2006)

New evaluation: Photon X-Light w/Freedom Controller






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/xlight3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2006)

New evaluation: OneShotOneKill Green Laser Weapons Aimer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/oneshot.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 3, 2006)

New evaluation: LumaRay FL6-2006 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fl6-2006.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2006)

New evaluation: 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/greencr2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2006)

New evaluation: AW-92 Lite-Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/lite-lt.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2006)

New evaluation: Programmable Messaging Fan






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/messgfan.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2006)

New evaluation: Color Changing LED C9 Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/xmas9.htm


----------



## Luna (Jul 20, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Programmable Messaging Fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks like something that my daughter might like since it looks like a tellitubby.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2006)

New evaluation: Flashing Attitude Keychain






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fak.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix E1 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/fenixe1.htm


----------



## amanichen (Jul 21, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Fenix E1 Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit! Not as blue as I thought it would be, but still not white, oh well. Thanks for the good review though...I'd be buying blindly if it weren't for the wealth of reviews in the community =)


----------



## nemul (Jul 21, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Fenix E1 Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



about the same output as the LOP but with longer regulated runtime


----------



## phatalbert (Jul 21, 2006)

nemul said:


> about the same output as the LOP but with longer regulated runtime



Wow, you're right! I never realized the output was that close to AAA murdering L0P. I must have one!!!


----------



## nemul (Jul 22, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Wow, you're right! I never realized the output was that close to AAA murdering L0P. I must have one!!!



from another thread the E1 got 5 hours flat regulated on a energizer e2lith!


----------



## xdanx (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't see any of the star ratings on the LED Museum. Anybody know why this happens?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2006)

xdanx said:


> I can't see any of the star ratings on the LED Museum. Anybody know why this happens?


Generally speaking, I have to live with the product for awhile (one to several months) before I apply a star rating. This is so as to expose any potential weakness in a product that might not crop up right away - I'd spend more time changing ratings than actually getting any work done if I assigned a star rating at once.

If you're wondering about the Fenix E1, I don't expect it to earn any less than 4 1/2 stars - the funky bluish beam color might be the only thing that would prevent it from being rated a full five stars.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jul 22, 2006)

phatalbert said:


> Wow, you're right! I never realized the output was that close to AAA murdering L0P. I must have one!!!


 
Its not. The E1 does have throw very close to that of the L0P (10% or so by my figures) but it is mostly throw. The overall output of the E1 may slightly edge out the Arc, but not by much.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2006)

New evaluation: GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/gu10-230.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2006)

New evaluation: Energizer Rechargeable Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/erf.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 25, 2006)

New evaluation: Laser Light Top






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/lltop.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 26, 2006)

New evaluation: Lunar Accents LED Headlight Headlight Accent Kit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/lalhak.htm


----------



## geepondy (Jul 26, 2006)

Craig, I love your sight. I don't think there is a single light in existance that you won't at least give an impression on.


----------



## cobb (Jul 26, 2006)

I always thought it would be cool to buy two kits and make the tail lights and head lights glow 24/7 day or night. Being told I left my lights on would get old real quick.



The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Lunar Accents LED Headlight Headlight Accent Kit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 29, 2006)

New evaluation: LUMITRONIX® 30-LED White High-Flux LED Strip






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/30strip.htm

I actually did this yesterday, but figured I'd place the product on its own web page today.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2006)

New evauation: 100mW Blue DPSS Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/100bdpss.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2006)

New evaluation: Energizer LED Penlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/ener4.htm


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 1, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Energizer LED Penlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the LED in a 222 style screw base bulb which can be used elsewhere, or some plastic module specific to this penlight?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2006)

New evaluation: TerraLUX TLE-5 MiniStar2 LED Retrofit for Mini-Mag






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/tle-5.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> Is the LED in a 222 style screw base bulb which can be used elsewhere, or some plastic module specific to this penlight?


Now that I don't know...let's disembowel it and find out...BBS...well, I don't have a tool or other instrument long enough to push it out of the barrel to check. :shakehead:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 1, 2006)

I dropped a Terralux into a [email protected] and I like it.


----------



## jayflash (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting group of unusual products for your reviews and fun to read about. I've gotta hand it to you, Craig, for continuing to keep us abreast of the technology...and the silly stuff.

Not only are you a pioneer in your LED Museum and flashlight indeavors but we can still count on you for some fun, too.

Thanks for the reviews, Craig.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 2, 2006)

New evaluation: Gerber Carnivore






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/carnivor.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

The LED module in the Energizer LED Penlight is indeed a plastic gadget instead of a "bulb".

I found the threads on the newer one of my two to be pretty cheasy even without beating the snot out of it! I certainly will try not to break it!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Streamlight TwinTask 1L






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/tt.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2006)

New evaluation: 10-40mW Adjustable Red Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/10-40.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2006)

New evaluation: Laser Levelling Device







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/lstrate2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2006)

New evaluation: Stick-Up Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/subulb.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 12, 2006)

New evaluation: Special Forces 21-LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/21led.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 12, 2006)

Interesting. I like the price also! :huh:


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 13, 2006)

How much are the Hercules Hooks?
The 21 LED loks smaller than the 7x7mm.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2006)

New evaluation: CNI PGL IIIA Green Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/pgliiia.htm


----------



## Archangel (Aug 14, 2006)

I had one of those 21x5mm that i got from In2theLight. Loved the thing. (smirk) Unfortunately, i haven't seen it since the move.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

New evaluation: Bright Night Laser Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/bnll.htm

After dark this evening, I'll attempt to shoot a movie of it being used in the manner in which it was intended.
I cannot guarantee success here, but I'll give it the good old college try.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2006)

New evaluation: Ebay Green Laser Module (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/532-2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2006)

New evaluation: 8 Watt Luxeon LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/8w.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting. How's the thermal management on this flashlight? Maybe a photo of the LED puck if possible? :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2006)

As you can see, the LED is still mounted on its "star", and it is screwed onto the aluminum body of the flashlight.
Thermal management efficacy is not yet known.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks, Craig!  Good to see that it's bolted directly to a chunk of aluminum.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 18, 2006)

New evaluation: Optotronics RPL-260 Green Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/rpl-260.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2006)

New evaluation: 32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/32uvreg.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2006)

New evaluation: 30xLED Light Bub






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/30bulb.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 26, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say Craig, how about some beamshots taken in a darkened room with some fluorescent objects present in it? This will give us a good idea of the contrast ratio between the visible output and the UV effects.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2006)

I just now took a look around the room for this fluorescence using this flashlight, and could come up with just this one:





This is of a LEDTronics VestLED and an ETG Safety Vest approximately 9 feet away.

My digital camera is malfunctioning - the LCD viewfinder just displays all white, so I framed this photograph with the optical viewfinder.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 26, 2006)

Great. Thanks, Craig! Is the visible purple as bright as it looks in the picture or is the camera more sensitive to NUV than the eye?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 27, 2006)

I just double-checked to be sure (as my friend Paul used to say "just to be sure it's Westinghouse"), and the purple color visible to the eye is ****SIGNIFICANTLY**** less visible to the eye than it is to the camera.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 27, 2006)

That 32 led NUV module looks like it ought to work in a 2 cell as well if all it needs is just under 1.6 volts to fire up.
Good review. :thumbsup:
Since this is a regulated light, would it be possible that not quite all the current measured is actually reaching the leds?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 27, 2006)

New evaluation: Solar-Rechargeable LED Christmas Lights







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/xmas10.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 27, 2006)

3rd_shift said:


> That 32 led NUV module looks like it ought to work in a 2 cell as well if all it needs is just under 1.6 volts to fire up.
> Good review. :thumbsup:
> Since this is a regulated light, would it be possible that not quite all the current measured is actually reaching the leds?


It's a pretty high probability that not *ALL* of the current used is being delivered to the LEDs - at least not with somewhat discharged batteries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2006)

New evaluation: Wallet Owl






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/owl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Tea Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/tealites.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/chimes.htm


----------



## skalomax (Aug 30, 2006)

Craig you are a Non Stop Reviewing Machine!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 30, 2006)

Those hummingbirds are really pretty when they're lit.

I _think_ I saw the same thing at a Walgreen's once. It was on an endcap near the registers, in the "stuff you can decorate your yard with" section.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2006)

New evaluation: Solar-Rechargeable LED House Numbers






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/address.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2006)

New evaluation: Cross Generator Laser Diode Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/xgen.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2006)

skalomax said:


> Craig you are a Non Stop Reviewing Machine!!


*WE ARE THE REVIEWERS!!!
YOU WILL BE ASSLAMINATED!!!
RESISTORS ARE FUTILE!!! *


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2006)

New evaluation: Energizer Pocket LED






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/enpoled.htm


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 5, 2006)

That looks like a nice and sturdy little name brand keychain light. 
Many are made from hard, breakable plastic unlike this one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2006)

New evaluation: Night Scope *






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/lscope.htm

*** This is *NOT* a night vision scope; it's just a monocular with a flashlight built into it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Laser Light Cannon






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ledlas.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2006)

New evaluation: 50W 808nm Diode Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/808.htm


----------



## geepondy (Sep 10, 2006)

Craig, assuming you get suitable power input, where the heck would fire that thing up?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Craig, assuming you get suitable power input, where the heck would fire that thing up?


I'd probably take the laser, its power source, and a camera to a detached storage unit; it has sheetrock walls & ceiling and a concrete floor to seriously curtail its flammability. :thumbsup:

In addition, I'll probably want to procure a pair of goggles that attenuate 808nm radiation before energizing it at full power.


----------



## cobb (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, for once a powerful laser and no one knows what to do with it. I am guessing etch marble, cut steel or something.

Maybe the cops could use this to "shoot" out your tires if you flee?


----------



## ohiocopper (Sep 11, 2006)

:rock: OMG! Activate the laaasserrrr!
We need a shark! :naughty:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 11, 2006)

ohiocopper said:


> :rock: OMG! Activate the laaasserrrr!
> We need a shark! :naughty:



A shark in a really bad mood...


----------



## ohiocopper (Sep 11, 2006)

Sharks.....thought craig might like it....:huh: 


http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds/?id=gog&media=MP3S&type=Movies&movie=Austin_Powers_In_Goldmember&quote=sharks.txt&file=sharks.mp3


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 17, 2006)

New evaluation: "i-Lit" Portable Stereo Speakers







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ilit.htm

IMPORTANT: This is not a review of the speakers' audio properties - I'm not an audiophile. This is about the LEDs in them.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok, Amadeus...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 17, 2006)

Uh-oh... there's one of those 'ear worm' songs...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 20, 2006)

New evaluation: Remote Control RGB LED Light Bulb #E27-RGB






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/rcbulb.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2006)

New evaluation: 12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/370-12.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 21, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Remote Control RGB LED Light Bulb #E27-RGB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh! :huh: That's got to be the first remote-controlled standalone light bulb I've ever seen.

Do you know whether the remote control uses IR, RF or ultrasound? The "IR" in the model number hints that it might use infrared, but if it does, it seems to me that the lamp's output could interfere with the IR? Could it cause the lamp to go into oscillation?
:thinking:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 21, 2006)

There's an IR LED on the front of the remote. I can have the bulb at desk height, and direct the remote at the ceiling and still have it work fine.

The bulb does not go into oscillation probably because the IR receiver operates on a limited wavelength range (possibly by making use of a notch-accept or bandpass filter), so light from the bulb itself does not interfere with its receiver circuit's front-end. Just a guess here, but I really do think it's the correct guess.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 21, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> There's an IR LED on the front of the remote. I can have the bulb at desk height, and direct the remote at the ceiling and still have it work fine.
> 
> The bulb does not go into oscillation probably because the IR receiver operates on a limited wavelength range (possibly by making use of a notch-accept filter), so light from the bulb itself does not interfere with its receiver circuit's front-end. Just a guess here, but I really do think it's the correct guess.



Thanks, Craig. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 24, 2006)

New evaluation: Crank-Up White LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/cuwh.htm


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 24, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Crank-Up White LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this one too.
Mine is the silver version.
Works good


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw the identical unit (in silver) in the camping section at a K-Mart today. It was marked as being "on sale" at $12.99


----------



## nemul (Sep 24, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I saw the identical unit (in silver) in the camping section at a K-Mart today. It was marked as being "on sale" at $12.99



they should give them away for free.....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 28, 2006)

New evaluation: Luma-Fiying 1xAA Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/wood1.htm


----------



## el_vato (Sep 29, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Luma-Fiying 1xAA Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


umm.. you didn't mention does it float??
el_vato


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 29, 2006)

It does *NOT* float - the bezel and barrel are composed of aluminum covered with wood; it's much too heavy for that.

Let me take the AA cell out, throw it in the to...er...the _*sink*_ and see what happens...BBS...ok, still sinks. But no water was found inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 2, 2006)

New evaluation: 645nm Adjustable Laser Diode Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/645.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that the module blew out right away.

I'm thinking one of two reasons - either the maximum current allowed by the pot was too much for the LD, or the pot was noisy and the LD took a spike while it was being turned. Both of those situations have happened to me, resulting in a very expensive and dim red LED which no longer lased.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 3, 2006)

This laser module still actually lases, but the power level can no longer be adjusted upward from minimum. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Flashing Scary Eyeballs







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/eyeballs.htm


----------



## LED BriCK (Oct 4, 2006)

Craig-
I couldn't find it on your site, but have you ever reviewed the Master Replicas lightsabers? Those are LED-based and very cool!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2006)

LED BriCK said:


> Craig-
> I couldn't find it on your site, but have you ever reviewed the Master Replicas lightsabers? Those are LED-based and very cool!


You couldn't find them on my website because I've never reviewed or even seen them. :shakehead:


----------



## LED BriCK (Oct 5, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> You couldn't find them on my website because I've never reviewed or even seen them. :shakehead:


Force_FX_Lightsabers
Nifty devices lit by 64 LEDs, with sound. I only thought of it because there was a thread a few days ago polling how many LED devices we each have. I didn't respond, but I did a mental tally of flashlights and an LED wand I bought from Target and remembered later that I left out my elegant weapon, from a more civilized age.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2006)

New evaluation: SureFire K2 Kroma






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/k2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 5, 2006)

LED BriCK said:


> Force_FX_Lightsabers
> Nifty devices lit by 64 LEDs, with sound. I only thought of it because there was a thread a few days ago polling how many LED devices we each have. I didn't respond, but I did a mental tally of flashlights and an LED wand I bought from Target and remembered later that I left out my elegant weapon, from a more civilized age.


They do look nice, but right now, I just don't have the money - I just purchased a new digital camera yesterday because the one I use for my website has recently pooped out. Otherwise, I may have very well been fair game.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

New evaluation: The Amazing Rainbow Pumpkin Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/tarpl.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 10, 2006)

I saw something similar in a crafts store tonight, only it was in the shape of a candle and had a much smaller reflector. This one probably disperses the light much more evenly.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Craig,

You seem to have gone to a lot of effort to suggest all the Fenix products might be succeptable to damage if the battery in installed backwards. Is there a reason for this effort... has it happened to someone?

Curious and in the Dark

Paul


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

New evaluation: Remote Control RGB LED Light Bulb (2) #E27-RGB






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/tristar.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> You seem to have gone to a lot of effort to suggest all the Fenix products might be succeptable to damage if the battery in installed backwards. Is there a reason for this effort... has it happened to someone?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

This information came straight from the horse's mouth, as it were.
Somebody emailed me asking if the Fenix L2P was reverse-polarity protected, so I emailed my contact at Fenix with that question and that was their answer.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 10, 2006)

OK, I thought your reviews were based on personal experience, not ifs and maybes. :candle: 

I know personally I've gotten two bad Photons in a row, then found a significant amount of posts where people had real product failures over the past four months. However, you give it five stars (part of the reason I bought the device).  

I'm not asking you to post [insert name for potty filler here] about Proton.

BUT: If it's truly the "punishment zone", put some batteries in backwards, would you!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 10, 2006)

The opinions and test results published in my evaluations are my own - not words I've been paid to say. If it happens frequently to a product in real life, then I'll attempt to recreate the situation as best I can - limited to the equipment at my disposal and the facilities available to me.

I've not installed the AA cell backward in the Proton because I think that would be a very uncommon error for the average purchaser to make...but if you really want to see what would happen, then of course I'll do it. :thumbsup: I'll meter it first, then screw the tailcap on with the cell inserted incorrectly and subsequently attempt to operate the flashlight, and finally, reinstall the cell correctly and see if the Proton still functions.


----------



## Concept (Oct 11, 2006)

The Led Museum

Keep up the good work mate. You,ve got a great site there, alot of time and effort.

Cheers

Scott.


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 11, 2006)

Concept said:


> The Led Museum
> 
> Keep up the good work mate. You,ve got a great site there, alot of time and effort.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. You may not remember, but I sent you a pack of unique LED's a few years back. I've always enjoyed your reviews. I hope my email didn't come off the wrong way, I'm just making my point in the way I sometimes do :naughty: .

:goodjob:




The_LED_Museum said:


> The opinions and test results published in my evaluations are my own - not words I've been paid to say. If it happens frequently to a product in real life, then I'll attempt to recreate the situation as best I can - limited to the equipment at my disposal and the facilities available to me.
> 
> I've not installed the AA cell backward in the Proton because I think that would be a very uncommon error for the average purchaser to make...but if you really want to see what would happen, then of course I'll do it. :thumbsup: I'll meter it first, then screw the tailcap on with the cell inserted incorrectly and subsequently attempt to operate the flashlight, and finally, reinstall the cell correctly and see if the Proton still functions.


 
It was the Fenix that was questioned about polarity, right?

I think putting the battery in upside down could be very common, given different manufacturers use different battery orientation, and flashlights are often used in the dark, and the polarity is not marked on the device!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2006)

EngrPaul said:


> BUT: If it's truly the "punishment zone", put some batteries in backwards, would you!


The Proton *IS* reverse-polarity protected - to an extent anyway.
There is both mechanical and electronic protection in place; if the mechanical protection fails, the electronic protection will save the flashlight at least long enough that the user can install the cell backward, press the button, wonder why the light does not work, and then unscrew the tailcap and hopefully spot the error. This electronic protection will not last long, but long enough for the user to realise the error was made and then subsequently correct it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix E0 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/fenixe0.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Fenix Civictor V1






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/civictor.htm


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Craig,

Great reviews as always. I especially enjoyed the one on the SureFire Kroma as it is my personal favorite Light.

I appreciate your effort, herd work and dedication.

All My Best,
John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2006)

New evaluation: Summer Light Globes






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/summer.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 17, 2006)

Sixpointone said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Great reviews as always. I especially enjoyed the one on the SureFire Kroma as it is my personal favorite Light.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Thank you for your thank you regarding my reviews!!!
Always appreciated!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 20, 2006)

New evaluation: 352nm Portable UVA Lamp







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/352nm.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 21, 2006)

New evaluation: HuntLight FT-A2 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/hlft-a2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 24, 2006)

New evaluation: Halloween Spooky Sounds Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/hssf.htm


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 27, 2006)

That is actually pretty darn good!
For a $10 product, it's quite an entertainer. 
Oh, and your new camera kicks butt! :rock:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 30, 2006)

New evaluation: HuntLight FT-01XSE






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/hl-ft01x.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2006)

New evaluation: 12-LED 370nm UV LED 2xAA Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/3702aa.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2006)

New evaluation: 12-LED 390nm UV LED 2xAA Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/3902aa.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 2, 2006)

New evaluation: 12-LED 390nm UV LED 1xAA Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/390-12.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 3, 2006)

New evaluation: 1-LED 370nm UV Keychain Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/370-1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2006)

New evaluation: 6 Chasing LED Light Set






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/hofert.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2006)

Craig, do they actually apopear to chase when they're strung out in a line? I looked at the video of the lights in operation while in the box, and while the color-changing is nifty, I can't pick out a chasing pattern....?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 5, 2006)

I just took them out of the box, strung them sequentially, and no, they do not have a "chasing" effect. Not even close. :-/

So...
Pretty? Yes.
Chasing? No.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2006)

Dang. I was hoping they did, because that would've meant that they'd be hackable to make longer strings and be driven by external programmable controllers. Oh well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2006)

New web pages on The LED Museum:

Spectra of low-powered NIR LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Red LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Orange LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Yellow LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Yellow-Green LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Green LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Blue-Green LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Blue LEDs
Spectra of low-powered Violet/NUV LEDs
Spectra of low-powered UV LEDs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 10, 2006)

New evaluation: RGBSP Vista 5 Board










http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/sunset.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2006)

New evaluation: 9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/yledlite.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 15, 2006)

It would be interesting to see how it's spectral plot compares to a conventional incandescent bug light bulb as well as a yellow CFL lamp. Got any of those around, Craig?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm afraid I have neither an incandescent bug light nor a yellow CFL not advertised as being a bug light.
And right now, I don't have enough money to buy either. :shakehead:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 15, 2006)

Duly noted. Will include in the next shipment of goodies...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you very much ahead of time for these!!! :twothumbs: :thanks: :twothumbs:
I'll add them to the "Coming Soon" sections of my website at once.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 16, 2006)

New evaluation: T-Beam LED Torch







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ttx-3w.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 17, 2006)

New evaluation: 128xLED 6xAA Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/128led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 21, 2006)

New evaluation: Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/bhl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 24, 2006)

New evaluation: LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/fl12rx.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

New evaluation: Light-UPLocks






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/padlock.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Function Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/xmas11.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

New evaluation: 41x UV LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/41nuvled.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

New evaluation: 3x LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/3led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 29, 2006)

*SUNBEAM NEON LIGHT BUB*
(Received 11-25-06, tested 11-27-06)
This is a Sunbeam brand neon bulb. it is equipped with a medium screw base (E26), and is designed to operate from 110 to 130 volts AC 60Hz, and is labelled to consume 7 watts (also shown as 100mA) at 120 volts.
There is a caution on the bulb base warning the user that the bulb *MUST NOT* be used on a dimmer circuit. It is also labelled (on the packaging material) as not for use in EXIT fixtures. My guess here is that the AC waveform is altered when the EXIT light switches to internal power following a power failure; and this bulb does not do well with anything other than the sine wave provided by line power.

The shape is rather interesting: a palm tree with a blue trunk and green leaves.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 1, 2006)

New evaluation: 10 L.E.D. Christmas Lights






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/xmas12.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2006)

New evaluation: Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/literfl2.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2006)

I like the way those LED stars look on your porch. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2006)

This is the first Christmas season I've really been able to do "outdoors" photographs of holiday products; I like the way they look too. :thumbsup:

P.S. I found some dark sunglasses and reshot that photograph of the Brinkmann 1W LED headlamp without the need for adding a "modesty bar" over my eyes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> P.S. I found some dark sunglasses and reshot that photograph of the Brinkmann 1W LED headlamp without the need for adding a "modesty bar" over my eyes.



That picture looks MUCH better now, Craig!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 3, 2006)

"Better" may indeed be a rather subjective term here; I admit I look quite a bit like a fartknocker in that photograph. :/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 3, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> "Better" may indeed be a rather subjective term here; I admit I look quite a bit like a fartknocker in that photograph. :/



I beg to disagree.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 4, 2006)

New evaluation: Garrity 9xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/garr9led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 5, 2006)

New evaluation: Feit Electric RGB LED Party Bub






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/feitpb.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmm... now which manufacturer copied the other one's idea?

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/feitpb.htm

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fourth/blub.htm

:huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2006)

These aren't super-new pages, but a few weeks ago, I expanded my spectral analysis pages to add the following; and failed to add them to this thread:

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx50.htm LOW-POWERED NIR LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx51.htm LOW-POWERED RED LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx52.htm LOW-POWERED ORANGE LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx53.htm LOW-POWERED YELLOW LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx54.htm LOW-POWERED YELLOW-GREEN LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx55.htm LOW-POWERED GREEN LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx56.htm LOW-POWERED BLUE-GREEN LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx57.htm LOW-POWERED BLUE LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx58.htm LOW-POWERED VIOLET/NUV LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx59.htm LOW-POWERED UV LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx60.htm BICOLOR & TRICOLOR LEDS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/specx61.htm MULTIPLE-COLORED LED PRODUCTS
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/spectra7.htm FLUORESCENT LIGHT BULBS


----------



## Nebula (Dec 6, 2006)

Craig - I am interested in this bulb, but after reading your cautionary statement regarding the dimmer I wonder whether you think it safe for use in motion sensor lights? Thanks for your thoughts. Kirk 



The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2006)

Nebula said:


> Craig - I am interested in this bulb, but after reading your cautionary statement regarding the dimmer I wonder whether you think it safe for use in motion sensor lights? Thanks for your thoughts. Kirk


I would probably not want to use it in a fixture equipped with a motion-sensing apparatus; LED bulbs tend to do poorly (burn out, overheat, start a fire, etc.) with the altered AC waveform that most of these fixtures generate. LED bulbs are only going to do well in a fixture with a normal sine wave AC waveform - such as found in lamps that plug directly into a wall or fixtures that are hard-wired to the AC line with a regular on/off switch - not to dimmer switches, photocell ("day/night") switches, or motion detector circuitry.

Sorry I don't have better news for you. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2006)

New evaluation: USB LED Christmas Tree






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/xmas14.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2006)

New web page: Availability of Deep UV LEDS

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/uvledavi.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 11, 2006)

Whoa!! At 500 bucks for one LED, I think I'll wait....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 11, 2006)

New evaluation: Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/mag3w.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2006)

New evaluation: My Lil' Reminder






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/reminder.htm

Although this product was not meant to be used as a flashlight, it does have an LED flashlight built into it, so I thought it appropriate to add to my website. And yes, this is the same "My Lil' Reminder" that has been advertised on television in the United States.


----------



## Nebula (Dec 13, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I would probably not want to use it in a fixture equipped with a motion-sensing apparatus; LED bulbs tend to do poorly (burn out, overheat, start a fire, etc.) with the altered AC waveform that most of these fixtures generate. LED bulbs are only going to do well in a fixture with a normal sine wave AC waveform - such as found in lamps that plug directly into a wall or fixtures that are hard-wired to the AC line with a regular on/off switch - not to dimmer switches, photocell ("day/night") switches, or motion detector circuitry.
> 
> Sorry I don't have better news for you. :shakehead:


 
Craig - thank you for the response. You are correct - it is not good news in the sense that I cannot use an LED bulb in a device that really could use a less exspensive (to use - not purchase) alternative. However, it is good news in the sense that you just saved me from learning the hard way. Thanks again. Kirk


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2006)

New evaluation: Stick N Click Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/snc.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2006)

New evaluation: Wearable Pocket Plasma






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/wpp.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Flashlight w/ Disco Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/disco.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2006)

New evaluation: Wag-A-Flag






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/wagaflag.htm


----------



## Concept (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi there Craig. Are you gonna take a break for the holidays? You've done such a great job you deserve a rest. 

Merry Xmas mate.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey Concept,

I normally don't take time off for the holidays, but if I do end up not getting any work done, the "What's New" page of my website will be flagged with the following:

*Christmas Eve (12-24-06):* No updates today, sorry.
*Christmas Day (12-25-06):* No updates today, sorry.
Thank you for the Christmas (or "Xmas") wishes!!!   :thumbsup: :thanks: :thumbsup:


----------



## cobb (Dec 25, 2006)

Whats the koolness factor of something like this wavy usa new years thing? 

Seems that if you can time the leds to flash as its moved to make anything reasable would be a miracle or require a henizenburg compensator. Maybe it flashes soo freaking fast it doesnt matter?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't *THINK* there's a heisenburg compensator in the Wag-A-Flag, but I could very well be incorrect here.
I'd have to disembowel the product to check for one, but I don't have a hammer or an MXZ Saw handy.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 27, 2006)

New evaluation: Galileo Thermometer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/galileo.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2006)

New evaluation: LED Messaging Clock






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/mc.htm

The onboard censor in this product appears to be a *PERMANENT ONE*, as the messaging function failed after I input a couple of toilet words into the product. :shakehead:


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 28, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: LED Messaging Clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope the "toilet words" weren't all you tried :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm afraid that after I entered the potty language, the unit no longer displayed user-entered text. I entered regular (non-cuss) words prior to this, and it displayed them properly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I'm afraid that after I entered the potty language, the unit no longer displayed user-entered text. I entered regular (non-cuss) words prior to this, and it displayed them properly.



Wow! An on-board cennsor that not only censors text, it punishes the owner!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2006)

As of right now (6:55pm PST), I'm power-cycling the product (yes, including battery removal) and will see if it springs back to life after I reenergise it.

(Edit)
Well, I allowed it to sit with the AC adapter unplugged and the batteries removed for five minutes, and it will still not display the word "HELLO". :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 28, 2006)

Guess what?
The censor appears to have malfunctioned.
It now displays potty language.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2006)

Hmm... apparently the display multiplexer got all muxed up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 29, 2006)

New evaluation: Flameless Wax Candle







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/fwc.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 29, 2006)

That candle gadget LOOKS pretty good....

But around here candles are used to add (or cover up) odors.

And if it doesn't flicker, well phooey!

THANKS for all the work you do!

At a local store where I got some diesel a while ago, they have an Aluminum 3AAA light with something like 14 LEDs in the end.

It's considerably smaller, at least in length than the Dollar Store 3AAA 3LED I have here near me. The head flares out a similar amount, the LEDs are packed in there pretty close together and it has a tail clickie that is most likely reverse.

Next time I am not broke, I'll get one and report.

Incidently it's $7.99 + tax and comes in Silver, Red or Blue.

I will TRY to get two and send one to Craig, but NO PROMISES!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Hmm... apparently the display multiplexer got all muxed up.


Guess what?

The unit as a whole has malfunctioned. :shakehead:






The unit will be exchanged under warranty though, so I did not issue that dreadful "0 Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Toliet and Go Tee-Tee On It" rating.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2006)

Guess what now?
The product appears to be functioning correctly at this time. I power-cycled it (removed the AC adapter and the batteries), left it like that for approximately two hours, then reinstalled the batteries & plugged the AC adapter back in, and it displays like it's supposed to.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 30, 2006)

Gosh - that thing is wacky. At first I thought that a limit switch was malfunctioning, but if a power-down reset fixes it, it's probably something electronic and not a mechanical switch issue.

Maybe it's still angry about the potty words... :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 30, 2006)

The potty language was still intact in the unit's memory after the product was totally powered down (batteries removed & AC adapter unplugged) for ~two hours; though I still had to reset the time & date. So I don't know what's going on here. 

I never thought about a malfunctioning limit switch, but that was apparently not "it".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2007)

New evaluation: Fiber Optic Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/fop.htm


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey since Doug is retiring, shouldn't you follow suit? Or are you going to redouble your efforts to fill in the void left by flashlightreviews.com ? Hehe...

You know I do have a legitimate complaint, your reviews have caused me to lose many battery covers, thus rendering the lights useless! I always throw them away or flush them down the toilet or... whatever the review tells me to do... Only to continue reading and find that it was a joke! But it's usually too late by then and the battery cover / cap / whatever is long gone...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 2, 2007)

You know, I'm already operating near maximum capacity...redoubling my efforts would likely be an excersize in futility.
I'm afraid that the level of productivity you've seen on my website in recent months is not likely to change.

You should read a few seconds longer before throwing a tailcap into the garden with all those hungry, hungry praying mantids, stomping on it with old or used bowling/baseball/golf shoes, chucking it into the dustbin (garbage can), flushing it away, throwing it into an open-pit zinc mine, kicking it into the forest or the weeds, etc.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 2, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> You should read a few seconds longer before throwing a tailcap into the garden with all those hungry, hungry praying mantids, stomping on it with old or used bowling/baseball/golf shoes, chucking it into the dustbin (garbage can), flushing it away, throwing it into an open-pit zinc mine, kicking it into the forest or the weeds, etc.



I know but I'm too impatient!

Maybe you should put up some kind of disclaimer, like "please read the entire page before taking action!" or something to prevent these kind of disasters?

Nevermind, it wouldn't help, I am trained to ignore disclaimers, warnings, terms of service, legal agreements, etc. and would promptly skip past such a disclaimer without reading it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Touch Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/tuchlite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2007)

Hellbore said:


> I know but I'm too impatient!
> 
> Maybe you should put up some kind of disclaimer, like "please read the entire page before taking action!" or something to prevent these kind of disasters?
> 
> Nevermind, it wouldn't help, I am trained to ignore disclaimers, warnings, terms of service, legal agreements, etc. and would promptly skip past such a disclaimer without reading it.


If such a disclaimer were linked on another website (such as CPF for instance), would you read it then?
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/disclaim.htm
Pay attention to #1.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2007)

New evaluation: 128xLED 3xD Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/1283d.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 6, 2007)

New evaluation: Green LED Badge






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ledbadg2.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 6, 2007)

Craig my man, you are a freaking MACHINE!

Cranking out reviews like crazy!

Don't stop!


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 7, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> If such a disclaimer were linked on another website (such as CPF for instance), would you read it then?
> http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/disclaim.htm
> Pay attention to #1.



So confused... conflicting urges... Urge to ignore disclaimer vs. urge to click on every link seen on CPF... Must resist... oh no...clicking... NOOO!!

You win, I just read the disclaimer. This is a sad day for Hellborekind :shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 8, 2007)

New evaluation: GL-1-GSP Green Laser Pointer







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/gl-1-gsp.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

New evaluation: White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/whreuv.htm


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 9, 2007)

That white / red / UV torch is cool I want one! Where can I buy that? I can't find it on Tokyo Toys website...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Fenix P1D CE Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/p1d-ce.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

Hellbore said:


> That white / red / UV torch is cool I want one! Where can I buy that? I can't find it on Tokyo Toys website...


It isn't on the TokyoToys website yet, because it is still too new.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 9, 2007)

Finally you did the P1D-CE!  _
Inappropriate text removed_
_ Unforgiven
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Streamlight TL-3 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/tl-3.htm


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey how come the little guy throws the flashlight at the urinal causing it to fall down and shatter? Why would he do that?

Then why does the flashlight levitate up and fly away on its own? Is it supposed to be posessed or something?

Also, why does he then come back, see the broken urinal, and grin maniacally? Shouldn't he be upset that his expensive urinal is broken? 

Then the vaccuum cleans it up all byitself...another posessed item maybe?

Then somehow it's magically returned to an intact urinal.

Just curious if you can explain this confusing animation.


----------



## EngrPaul (Jan 9, 2007)

@HELLBORE- He was gonna throw it in the toilet because it didn't work. He misses and hits the side of the ceramic. The shock of hitting the urinal caused the light to work again. All this happened at a high-tech Japanese office where the bathroom is self-cleaning, and self-repairing by means of a translucent robot.

@CRAIG- I took a look at your P1D-CE beamshot and wondered, is your Cree centered in the bottom of the reflector? Mine isn't, and it gives an oblong beam, somewhat like what I see in yours. Just wondering.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

New evaluation: ALAM Red Laser Aiming Device






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/alam.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 9, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> @CRAIG- I took a look at your P1D-CE beamshot and wondered, is your Cree centered in the bottom of the reflector? Mine isn't, and it gives an oblong beam, somewhat like what I see in yours. Just wondering.


The LED in mine appears to be **VERY SLIGHLY** off-center of the bottom of the reflector, but it's nothing to pee myself over.


----------



## cobb (Jan 9, 2007)

I am sorry to hear it broke, but thanks for showing us how it works. I assumed those clocks work by thirlling a monofilliment at a very high rpm and a laser foxued an image on the thread to make it appear to float in mid air. 



The_LED_Museum said:


> Guess what?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2007)

This product has a stiff wand with red LED emitters on it; this wand is rapidly waved back & forth and the LEDs are controlled by a microprocessor to blink in specific patterns, according to the numerals/text they intend to display. It depends on the persistance of human vision to create a readable display.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2007)

Slight thread hijack on:

I got one of those 3AAA 14LED lights I talked about several posts back. Mostly GHASTLY!
It is direct drive, not a thing in site that aint LEDs, Batteries or aluminum. It hasn't a single o-ring. The two semi good things that can be said about are, a decent feeling reverse clickie in the tailcap and decent tint on the slightly blue side of things. Not NEARLY blue enough to dislike. 

It is aluminum. Silver colored.

That is as much good as I can tell you.

It is 3 1/2" long, 1" wide body and 1 3/16" head. It has a battery holder that is 2 1/8" long by 7/8" wide that seems reasonably well constructed and has + and - on opposit ends.

End thread hijack:

Thanks again for all the work you do Craig! And thanks again for the Anthrax!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2007)

New evaluation: Energizer® Illumifold™ Fluorescent Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/enfluoro.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 10, 2007)

Craig, do you (or does anyone else) think this is any better than the older 4D 2TUBE lanterns that I have 3 of? Or just newer?

If they are as good, they are good stuff indeed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't have any other two-tube 4xD fluorescent lanterns with which to perform any comparative analyses, sorry about that. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 10, 2007)

New evaluation: 16-LED Rechargeable/Dynamo Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/16led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 11, 2007)

New evaluation: LED ''OPEN'' Sign






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/opensign.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Blue LED Badge







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ledbadg3.htm


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 20, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 16-LED Rechargeable/Dynamo Lantern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw other identical samples like this one under a different brand name at Fry's Electronics a couple weeks ago.
Out of the 3 I saw on the shelf and tried, None of them seemed to be good quality.

The leds were not even identical in tint or brightness, and were not pretty in appearance, or really useful in output for such a heavy light.
The "manual" recharger seemed to work ok, but not great.
Somebody clearly did a boo-boo, or two with this design.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd say LM's review of this pretty clearly says LEAVE IT ALONE!!!

3rd Shift just adds fuel to the fire!

I'd have to admit however that it looks KEWL! Too bad it doesn't OPERATE kewl.


----------



## cobb (Jan 20, 2007)

Big Lots sells a similar pistol grip wind up light like that, but it has a halogen bulb in it and leds on the outter edge for 20 bucks. Ive come close to buying it, but for some reason put it back before I leave.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2007)

New evaluation: Light Relief






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/lightrel.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2007)

Uh-oh - the link doesn't work.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2007)

It does now...I typoed something and the original file never got FTPd up.


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 22, 2007)

LED's for therapy? Is that a joke?


----------



## hank (Jan 22, 2007)

For that device, it's a heating pad for aches and pains. It disclaims any medical use in the fine print.

For real uses in medicine, try putting +"led light" +therapy into Google Scholar.

One abstract for example starts:

"Photobiomodulation by light in the red to near infrared range (630*1000 nm) using low energy lasers or light-emitting diode (LED) arrays has been shown to accelerate wound healing, improve recovery from ischemic injury in the heart and attenuate degeneration in the injured optic nerve. Recent evidence indicates that the therapeutic effects of red to near infrared light result, in part, from intracellular signaling mechanisms triggered by the interaction of NIR light with the mitochondrial photoacceptor molecule cytochrome c oxidase. ..."
http://www.warp-heals.com/pdf/MitochondrionEellsWongWhelan.pdf


----------



## Hellbore (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds like the "god light" that one guy invented:

http://www.engadget.com/2005/05/12/canadian-scientist-says-god-light-cures-cancer/


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2007)

Lemmesee... so far LEDs can whiten teeth, stimulate alpha waves, desensitize pain receptors and heal wounds. Is there anything they _can't_ do?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 22, 2007)

ummm...yeah...they can't put a dude on the moon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 23, 2007)

New evaluation: Gerber Foreman






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/foreman.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2007)

New evaluation: Red Keychain Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/laserptr.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2007)

New evaluation: 7xLED Laser Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/7ledlasr.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 25, 2007)

Craig,

Are you familiar with the Energizer LED Penlight?

And if so, do you think the Gerber is tougher/better in one or more ways?

And who am I foolin'? We go to Walmart every Saturday or Sunday. And I scan the flashlights EVERY time. So you KNOW what's gonna happen when it shows up there...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2007)

The Energizer LED Penlight is a PWPOSMF, as I call it.
The tailcap broke off during "The Smack Test", rendering the product totally inoperative.  :shakehead: 

My evaluation of it is at http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/ener4.htm if you want to see what a piece of garbage it is.  :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 26, 2007)

New evaluation: Photonenpumpe® V8 (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/seventh/ppv8-2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 1, 2007)

New evaluation: TerraLUX MaxStar5 Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/tle-6k2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2007)

New evaluation: TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/tle-5k2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 2, 2007)

New evaluation: InReTECH QUADLITE







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/quadlite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2007)

New evaluation: Aviation Part Inspection LED Flashlight + Class 2 Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/2n1laser.htm


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 3, 2007)

LOL Wal-Mart sells those oilcan/goosenecks for $2.49 with 3 extra batteries at the checkout lanes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 3, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> LOL Wal-Mart sells those oilcan/goosenecks for $2.49 with 3 extra batteries at the checkout lanes.



The very same units? With the laser and the magnet?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Feb 3, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> The very same units? With the laser and the magnet?


 
Yep they sure do. The only difference is that the neck part is silver in the Walmart version and not black like in the picture. Other than that they seem to be the exact same thing. Very good deal on a pretty neat little gadget!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 3, 2007)

Are they the ones with both a flashlight **AND** a laser pointer?
I ask because in my 42+ years on this planet, I've never been close enough to a Wall*Mart to have ever been in one.

(Edit) Never mind...I typed up this post before reloading the web page and seeing the response you already posted.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 4, 2007)

New evaluation: Crazy Aaron's Thinking Putty






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/catp.htm

This is not a true evaluation, because the product does not emit light of its own.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 4, 2007)

Yup, laser pointer and chrome neck. But the price is now $2.92...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Craig. I was wondering what that 'thinking putty' was all about after seeing a similar product at ThinkGeek.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2007)

I would have had this product on my website several years ago (~3.5 years), but the box was lost shortly after receipt; it just turned up a few hours ago while I was looking for a specific product to perform spectroscopy on. O, and I never found that product - I don't even know what it was anymore. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 5, 2007)

New evaluation: 150mW Red Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/150mwred.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2007)

New evaluation: 9xLED Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/9torch.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 6, 2007)

New evaluation: Green Lasers from New Zealand






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/50nz.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 7, 2007)

New evaluation: Bell & Howell Power Pod






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/powerpod.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 8, 2007)

New evaluation: Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/flpp.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 8, 2007)

:bow: towards Craig!

What a prolific reviewer!!!

I can't get anything online easily but I could use something like those stick up LED pucks!!!

I'll have to see what I can find at Wallyworld!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 10, 2007)

New evaluation: ****CLONE**** U2 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/u2clone.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2007)

New evaluation: 10 Watt Luxeon Flashlight






http://candlepower.us/eighth/10wlux.htm


----------



## Rommul (Feb 11, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: InReTECH QUADLITE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are these regulated?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2007)

No, they aren't.
They operate from 4 D cells, because the current usage is so high.


----------



## Rommul (Feb 11, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> No, they aren't.
> They operate from 4 D cells, because the current usage is so high.



Thanks.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 11, 2007)

This product (the Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer) was destroyed during testing, and I didn't even manhandle or abuse it.







Because the unit ****SHOULD NOT HAVE**** failed in the manner in which it did, I issued that dreadful "0 Stars - Whip Out Your P****r or Sit on the Commode and Go Tee-Tee On It" rating.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 11, 2007)

Why add a mechanical pointer when it already has a LASER pointer? Hmmm. They should have put a PDA stylus in it instead.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 11, 2007)

I suppose the mechanical pointer was put there as a backup for the moment when you're doing a lecture and your batteries die. The tiny batteries in that unit can't last that long.

On the other hand they probably should've focused on fewer features and more ruggedness.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 12, 2007)

Plain red pointers are losing their usefulness these days. With WebEx meetings etc. and a projector, You have a pointer at your command right on the computer.

Probably the best use (considering it's Valentines day soon) is to point in the glass case which piece of jewelry you want to look at.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 13, 2007)

New evaluation: LDP LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/ldp1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 15, 2007)

New evaluation: ''Flame'' Laser Light Show






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/flamels.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 17, 2007)

My *CBDSRDM* - (*C*omputerised *B*attery *D*estroying *S*atanic *R*obot *D*eath *M*achine) just came back online a few minutes ago, after having been offline (unavailable) since early-October 2004!!! :thumbsup:

For those of you who may not be familiar with the CBDSRDM, it charts battery usage in a product, and poops out a chart like the one below when it's finished.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2007)

{_imitating Wesley Crusher on Star Trek: TNG_}: *It worked!!!*






The lab computer successfully connected to the internet; the above chart (of indirect sunlight in my room) is proof!!!    :thumbsup: :twothumbs: :thumbsup:   

Next up: Firing up the ProMetric beam profile analyser and producing the first charts on it since early-October 2004.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I got the ProMetric beam profile analyser running, but I've forgotten how to use the blasted thing. :shakehead:
I haven't used it since September 2004, so it'll take me a bit of time to figure out how to use it again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 19, 2007)

New evaluation: Extreme Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/extlight.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 20, 2007)

New evaluation: Flip Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fliplite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 21, 2007)

New web page: LEDs International LED modules

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ledsintl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 23, 2007)

New evaluation: Atomic Pet Lighted Pet Leash






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/atomic.htm


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice review and great writeup as usual.

Useful product also.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 26, 2007)

New evaluation: Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/ml868.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting unit.

According to the Metrologic website, the video input is good up to 1mhz. That's enough to push a low-res B&W camera signal through it, but it won't pass color as the color subcarrier is at 3.58mhz (3.579545 mhz to be exact). I wonder how they're modulating the tube. Modulating a gas discharge tube is difficult as the ionized gas wants to stay at a steady brightness.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 27, 2007)

That was very helpful PW!!! :wave:
No really, it was!!!!!! :thumbsup:
I added the information to its web page on my site, and included the link as well!!!!!!!!! :twothumbs:
Thank you!!!!!!!!! :thanks:


----------



## sysadmn (Feb 27, 2007)

Metrologic website said:


> The ML868 and ML869 are He-Ne lasers that can change the beam intensity up to 15% at rates of 1MHz. The ML268 is a VLD laser that can change the beam intensity as much as 17% at rates up to 6MHz. Such lasers are especially useful for communications and special experiments. Their modulated beams are able to carry audio or video information through any transparent media.



Is this what you mean? I knew it wasn't PWM, since the inputs are analog. I suppose FSK/PSK are out since you can't easily change the color of a laser


----------



## sysadmn (Feb 27, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> {_imitating Wesley Crusher on Star Trek: TNG_}: *It worked!!!*
> 
> ...
> 
> The lab computer successfully connected to the internet; the above chart (of indirect sunlight in my room) is proof!!!    :thumbsup: :twothumbs: :thumbsup:



Gonna be a heckuva long time before THOSE batteries burn out :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 27, 2007)

You're welcome, Craig! Always happy to contribute, especially being a video geek and all that. 

**EDIT** BTW the voltage level for composite video is 1 volt peak-to-peak. That consists of .7v of video information and .3v of sync.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 27, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> Is this what you mean? I knew it wasn't PWM, since the inputs are analog. I suppose FSK/PSK are out since you can't easily change the color of a laser



They're probably modulating the power supply voltage with a video amp. The better unit with 6mhz bandwidth will pass an NTSC color video signal. It'll probabky have some high end rolloff and some nasty differential phase and gain artifacts, but it'll still be a very watchable picture.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 1, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> **EDIT** BTW the voltage level for composite video is 1 volt peak-to-peak. That consists of .7v of video information and .3v of sync.


I went ahead and added this to my ML-868's web page too, thank you again!!!  :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Ray-O-Vac Trilogy Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/trilogy.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 6, 2007)

New evaluation: 3 in 1 Multifunctional Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/3n1multi.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 10, 2007)

New evaluation: LumaRay FL12RX Fog






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fl12rxf.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 11, 2007)

New evaluation: LumaRay FL6 Fog






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fl6f.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 12, 2007)

New evaluation: NLS






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/tvodrd.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 19, 2007)

New evaluation: Rhino Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/rhino.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2007)

New evaluation: Quik Brite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/quikbrit.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 20, 2007)

New evaluation: Flashlight/Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fllaser.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 21, 2007)

New evaluation: Mini Carabiner Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/carabinr.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 23, 2007)

New evaluation: Tiny RC Helicopter






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/helio.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 23, 2007)

That helicopter must be a great cat toy! :laughing:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 23, 2007)

The kitty has already tried to bat it out of the air several times; I'm going to try it outdoors after sunset where the cats can't get to it and see how high I can make it go...and hope that some car doesn't flatten it after I land it...now that really would be a urinator...er...uh...a *pisser*. :shakehead:

(*Edit 03-23-07 7:15pm PDT*)
I took it outside, and though it does function, it would be far too easy for me to get it stuck on a roof or in a tree...so I aborted the test before that occurred...I need to find someplace with no obstructions in which to conduct this test.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Mar 24, 2007)

Loved the review of the RC helicopter :thumbsup: 
I think I'll get one and put a post-it note on the front and fly it over to my boss' desk "This is Osama, if you are reading this--BOOM--you're dead! Think I'm going to get in a lot of trouble with that thing.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2007)

If you attach that particular note to the helicopter and fly it to your boss, your next trip may be to the unemployment office. :green:  :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 24, 2007)

New evaluation: Flashlight/Laser Pointer (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fllaser2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 26, 2007)

New evaluation: Listen Up






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/listenup.htm


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 27, 2007)

Craig, a question about the led badges. Which color do you like best, red, blue or green and why? Does the red led version still use 2x2016 cells, or a single 2032 ala red led keychain lights?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 27, 2007)

As a matter of personal preference, I like the blue one best, mostly because its color is radiant and unusual for a scrolling badge.

As for the battery type used on the red, you can use either one CR2032 or two CR2016 cells.

They're all electrically, functionally, and mechanically similar to one another, so when you get down to brass thumbtacks (did I use that saying properly? oo, LED color preference will be the deciding factor.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2007)

New evaluation: Coleman WideBeam Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/widebeam.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 3, 2007)

I like the blue one the best also because of it's unique appearance. However I've been at tradeshow booths where a badge vendor has all of the colors on display, and I've found that the green ones are the easiest to read from a distance. The second easiest color to read from afar was white, although the one that I saw was only a prototype.

The choice of scroll speed also plays a role in overall visibility. Every badge design seems to have a sweet spot where a particular speed works best with the multiplex refresh rate of the display. Too slow or too fast and there's excessive flicker.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 3, 2007)

My green badge appears to have a rather rough scroll; unlike my red & blue badges. The green one also appears to eat batteries even when it's turned off - I just now checked it and it's deader than a doorknob - AGAIN. :shakehead:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 3, 2007)

That's bad design IMO. Those blue OEM badges also eat batteries in quiescent mode, as you've noted on your website.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 4, 2007)

New evaluation: Optotronics RPL-Blue-20 Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/rpl-blue.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Optotronics 532nm Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/optogrn1.htm

The early bird that hesitates gets wormed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Power On Board HID Spotlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/powhid.htm


----------



## gchand (Apr 5, 2007)

Craig,

There seems to be a problem with the URL for the HID spotlight. Did 
you mean http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/powhid.htm ?

Many thanks for your wonderful (and frequently humorous) reviews!


George


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's fixed now...somebody alerted me via PM of the boo-boo.
And you're more than welcome for my reviews...nothing to kick into the garden or flush down the commode this time.


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 5, 2007)

Excellent review of the Sam's 35 Watt HID. 

You did that in record time.


----------



## Hellbore (Apr 6, 2007)

gchand said:


> Many thanks for your wonderful (and frequently humorous) reviews!



Humorous eh? Are you mocking him? Is there something funny to you about his reviews that he works so hard on? I'm sure he doesn't appreciate you taking his work so lightly!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2007)

I think you're reading into this incorrectly...I believe he means such things as my suggestion of disposing of bezels, tailcaps, battery doors, etc. by kicking them into the garden so that insects will eat them, throwing them into dustbins, flushing them down commodes, stomping on them with old or used bowling shoes, etc.


----------



## PJD (Apr 6, 2007)

Hellbore said:


> Humorous eh? Are you mocking him? Is there something funny to you about his reviews that he works so hard on? I'm sure he doesn't appreciate you taking his work so lightly!



Hellbore...relax, dude! Craig DOES put some humor into his reviews. How could comparisons to tint that refer to "rotten, green porpise or cat urine" NOT be considered humorous!? By Craig's own admission, he DOES use humor...it doesn't mean that the reviews aren't taken seriously.

PJD


----------



## Hellbore (Apr 6, 2007)

I was being sarcastic, I think Craig's reviews are very funny hehe... You guys are too nice, if you thought I was being serious, I'm surprised you didn't call me a jerk and stuff LOL...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the HID club, Craig!

Now turn that darned thing off. I'm trying to get some sleep!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, I have a Light Cannon 100 HID, but it's whimpy in comparison to the Power On Board HID Spotlight. 
The Power On Board HID Spotlight is the brightest light I have ever owned or used.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 7, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The Power On Board HID Spotlight is the brightest light I have ever owned or used.


 


Same here. It is INCREDIBLY bright! I thought my 20 million CP spotlight was bright as all hell but when I got this thing I was truely blown away. I honestly couldn't even imagine what a 75watt BarnBurner looks like.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2007)

New evaluation: Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/blu-ray.htm


----------



## Heruursciences (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe I see you got it


----------



## sims2k (Apr 9, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just wondering if this is for real...I mean the blue-ray led flashlight thing...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2007)

This is absolutely, positively, 100% for certain real.

It is a modification of the Dorcy 1xAAA LED flashlight; the white LED has been replaced with a violet-emitting Blu-Ray laser diode & optics, and the inverter circuitry has been slightly modified to give the laser diode the voltage & current it needs and to "snub out" the ~50 volt pulses from the inverter coil that might otherwise kill the laser diode.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 9, 2007)

New evaluation: HuntLight FT-03XJA2 Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/ft-03xja.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 10, 2007)

New evaluation: Faucet Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/faulite.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Naughty Cigerette Lighter






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fu-liter.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Flame Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/lfl.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2007)

New evaluation: Fenix P2D CE Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/fenixp2d.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 24, 2007)

New evaluation: Shrek Ear-Clip Knight Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/knight.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2007)

New evaluation: Garrity Power Lite






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/garrity2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Clip-On Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/cl-191.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 28, 2007)

New evaluation: Microclip LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/microc.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 28, 2007)

Those lights (minus the clip) look like the kind I got from CountyComm. I like the large ridged slide switch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Craig,

Just saw your note about the blue LED hummingbird going out. Any chance that the batteries are getting weak and they've fallen below the Vf of the blue LED?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2007)

The other InGan/GaN LEDs in the set (an emerald green and a white) still light brightly, so I'm quite certain that is not "it". :shakehead:
But I'll check just to be certain...as my former housemate might have said, "just to be sure it's Westinghouse".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Electric Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/eighth/xuneng.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 2, 2007)

New evaluation: Radiometer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/radiom.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2007)

New evaluation: Ultra-Slim Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/rsuslp.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2007)

New evaluation: Fenix P3D CE Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/fenixp3d.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 6, 2007)

This isn't a new evaluation, but is a new web page on my website:

Legend for Icons & Graemlins Used On My Website
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/icons.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2007)

New evaluation: FlyTech Dragonfly






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/dragnfly.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 7, 2007)

New evaluation: BoGo Light Flashlight







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/bogo.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Patriotic Light-Up Bracelet






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/bracelet.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2007)

New evaluation: Baseball Hat w/Light-Up Flag





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/flaghat.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2007)

New evaluation: Fenix L1D CE Flashlight





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/fenixl1d.htm


----------



## hank (May 11, 2007)

There's a spec for automatically produced "SOS" signals (which will matter more when robots are doing the watching, I suppose, that'll be sometime in the future. Weeks from now ...)

It is considerably slower and far steadier (or maybe not, I found disagreeing pages about this part: (no spaces, it's not three letters with pauses, it's sent continuously)).

This was what I found, but don't take my word for it being the final international standard:
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/...po.gov/cfr_2004/octqtr/pdf/46cfr161.013-5.pdf


§161.013–7 Signal requirements.
(a) An electric light must have a flash characteristic of the International Morse Code for S-O-S and, under design conditions,
(1) Each short flash must have a duration of 1⁄3 second;
(2) Each long flash must have a duration of 1 second;
(3) The dark period between each short flash must have a duration of 1⁄3 second;
(4) The dark period between each long flash must have a duration of 1⁄3 second;
(5) The dark period between each letter must have a duration of 2 seconds;
(6) The dark period between each S-O-S signal must have a duration of 3 seconds.
(b) The flash characteristics described in paragraph (a) must be produced automatically when the signal is activated.

But, if there are going to be robots (or software programs) watching for these, it'd make sense to comply, for real disaster use.

(Personally I'm waiting for the lights where you speak your message into them, they convert it into Morse or hexadecimal or something, and then you wave it around til it acquires a reply from another flashlight --- speak'n'beep 'text' messaging for the flashaholic)

Why are you holding your flashlight up to your head?
Oh, just putting the signal onto my eardrum with the audio coupler ....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 12, 2007)

I'm quite sure that fancy UI is the future. And low output is cool from the same bright light.

But simple twist on one level like my P1, ARC AAA and old CMG Infinity are good stuff!!!

Besides, I can't possibly afford any of that cool stuff.  is even more common that it used to be!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Fenix L2D CE Flashlight





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/fenixl2d.htm

It's 0627 hours. Early bird gets the gagh.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2007)

This isn't actually a true evaluation, but it *IS* a new web page on my website.

LED Wafer






http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/ledwafer.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 12, 2007)

:wow: Now THAT is cool!


----------



## h_nu (May 13, 2007)

When you have a driver for it, send up the Bat signal!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2007)

You know...I specifically requested a nonfunctional/defective one that would have otherwise been recycled or disposed of, so that my chances of making LEDs out of it or attempting to reverse-engineer it would be exceedingly remote at best. As far as I'm aware, this wafer meets that criterion. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: 240mW Green Laser Pen





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/240green.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Volt Light





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/fluke.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Task Force 1W LED Flashlight





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/tf1w.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Task Force 6-LED Flashlight





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/tf6led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: White LED/Laser Module Torch





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/whla.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: 8mW Green Laser Pen





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/8green.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Spider-Man 3™ Wall Crawl Race Game





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/spidey1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Costco 1W LED Flashlight





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/costco1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Stealth >100mW Green Laser Module





http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/stealth.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 30, 2007)

Uh-oh... the link to the Stealth greenie review is 404'd...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 30, 2007)

Fixed now...somehow, a spurious "1" got in there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2007)

It works now. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 31, 2007)

New evaluation: Dragon Army Figure






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/dgnlo.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 1, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Flex Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ledflex2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2007)

New evaluation: 8xLED Laser Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/1la8led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Wicked Lasers ''THE CORE'' Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/thecore.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2007)

New evaluation: Bulb Key-Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/bulb2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0545 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2007)

New evaluation: Suncke Light 370nm LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/370-1-2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0512 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2007)

New evaluation: 32xLED Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/32lant.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2007)

New evaluation: 0.5 Watt White LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/suncke05.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2007)

New evaluation: Lumistar LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/lumistar.htm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 8, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 0.5 Watt White LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the beam is really as white as it appears this light looks worthy!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 8, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Lumistar LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one appears to be the EXACT same thing as the two pack Sams lights. That said not bad!!!

Two were cheaper than one at Ratshack though!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Suncke 20Kmcd LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/sunckehi.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2007)

New evaluation: White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/whuvla2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0638 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## jayflash (Jun 10, 2007)

Craig, I can only read a couple of your reviews before I have to excuse myself from the PC so that I may rush to the "?rest?" room to utilize my internal PC (pubococcygeal muscle) and flood the porcelain. 







Aahhhhh! THAT's better. Almost didn't make it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't know with absolute, positive, 100% certainty whether you like my reviews, or (like Pink Floyd says) they fill you with an urge to defecate.


----------



## jayflash (Jun 11, 2007)

Just thought I'd just "go with the flow" of your humor, Craig. Your site has been one of my favorites since discovering it through the CPF...or was it the other way around? :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Zelco J-Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/j-light.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0542 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, I remember those. I had a grey one at around the same time - lasted for months on my keys and took a severe bashing as I recall without affecting its performance much. Not a bad little light.

Is the Gagh of which you speak Cardassian?




Be lucky...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 12, 2007)

"Gagh" is Klingon serpent worms. 
The holographic doctor on Voyager says "Rise and shine B'Elanna! It's 0600 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!" in one episode.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the Klingon update.

I was getting confused with the red worms in an egg that appeared in one of the later Next Gen eps. On sober reflection I believe it was called gaghT not gagh - but I no longer have this ep in my possession. Hey ho, just when my kids are getting into SciFi too!!! I no longer have the lamprey lite in my possession either. Just when my kids are getting torches too!!!

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to give up amphetamines!!!"




Be lucky...


Don't call me Shirley.

PS - just googled it and found they were called Taspar Eggs - memory ain't like what it used to be!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 13, 2007)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ...PS - just googled it and found they were called Taspar Eggs - memory ain't like what it used to be!


Taspar eggs...sounds like something the Cardassians gave Picard on the TNG episode "Chain of Command".

Now, back to our regularly scheduled reviewing, already in progress.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2007)

New evaluation: Light-Up Spinning Ball Wand







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/patrspin.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0645 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 16, 2007)

New evaluation: Suncke Light 390nm UV LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/390-1-2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 17, 2007)

New evaluation: Patriotic Square Star Flashing Testi...er...uh... _Balls_






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/pssfb.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0657 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## frasera (Jun 17, 2007)

btw theres a new 5 led 1watt energizer headlight that would be a kewl review


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2007)

New evaluation: Buggin' Glow Pop






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/buggin.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0609 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 18, 2007)

New evaluation: Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/sonar.htm


----------



## Cyclops942 (Jun 18, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: 3W 16-Level Luxeon CPF LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, my initial impressions line up pretty well with Craig's review, but I didn't dunk it or whack it on concrete or metal. What impressed me most about this light was the fact that the reflector and the LED were _*so*_ well-aligned. I know that's the way things OUGHT to be, but it was still a pleasant surprise to find out that whoever built this thing actually put both the horizontal (radial) and vertical centers of the LED at the focus of the parabola. The beam has a nice, tight hot-spot and a useful amount spill all around the outside. (Okay, when the light levels get really, really low, the spill gets less useful, but still...) 

The machining looks to be of good quality, and the rubber rings and threads were lubricated. I paid particular attention to the threads, because I have bought lights from reputable manufacturers who still had some trouble with the threads either being rough, mis-aligned, easy to cross-thread, hard to thread properly, or just generally of a self-destructive nature. At both the battery compartment and the reflector end, these threads lined up easily, did not allow cross-threading, and moved smoothly. 

I'm quite pleased with the light. Thanks, Craig, for the pre-purchase info!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 19, 2007)

New evaluation: Blink Pop






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/blinkpop.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0628 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 27, 2007)

New evaluation: Color-Changing LED Pool/Bathtub Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/poolbath.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0512 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## EngrPaul (Jun 28, 2007)

Hard to believe all this stuff exists. :duh2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2007)

New evaluation: Palm Blaze (1) K2 Luxeon LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/pb1.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0555 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 29, 2007)

New evaluation: Palm Blaze (2) K2 Luxeon LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/pb2.htm


----------



## Chao (Jun 30, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Palm Blaze (1) K2 Luxeon LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this the new version of Palm Blaze K2? Collimator Lens , side switch, 2-stages, I like these features, I am going to buy one, thanks for this nice review:twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2007)

I was unaware that there was an older version of this flashlight until just now. Yes I agree, this is a nice flashlight, and I have little bad to say about it except that the optic is not protected by a window ("lens"); therefore, pocket lint and dust rabbits could eventually find their way into the hole in the optic's center if you aren't at least reasonably careful at least some of the time. A holster is furnished with the light though, so if you keep the flashlight in the holster, this issue should be minimised.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 4, 2007)

New evaluation: Blue LED Light Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/2n1pen.htm

I forgot to add that the product failed before I could complete testing, so I had little choise but to issue that dreadful "0 Stars - Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Sit on the Throne and Cover it with Uranation" rating. :shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Cell Phone Detector Pen






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/cpdp.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0552 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

New evaluation: GreenBeam 100 Laser Module







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/beamshot.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0654 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## Chao (Jul 8, 2007)

40 meters waterproof, cool


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Wicked Lasers Pulsar Red Laser Module






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/pulsar.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 10, 2007)

New evaluation: Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/clock.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 11, 2007)

New evaluation: Votive Candle






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/candle2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0515 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Faraday Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/faraday.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0521 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you sure it's a "real one"? I know it's come up before...

A lot of the cheaper Faraday LED flashlights either have some Lithium coin cell batteries hidden in the electronics, or use the cheap NiCd button cells while theoretically rechargeable, mean you'll be shaking the light until the second coming...

Generally the fakes start coming in at under $10, but you never know...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 13, 2007)

These are real...I verified this two ways:

*1:* A CRT boob tube screen becomes discolored when the unit is brought close. This indicates the presence of a real magnet.
*2:* When discharged, I can observe the light flickering as the magnet passes through the coil during charging.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 13, 2007)

New evaluation: Rigel Yellow Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rigel2.htm


----------



## AJ_Dual (Jul 16, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> These are real...I verified this two ways:
> 
> *1:* A CRT boob tube screen becomes discolored when the unit is brought close. This indicates the presence of a real magnet.
> *2:* When discharged, I can observe the light flickering as the magnet passes through the coil during charging.


 
#1 might not tell you much, as all the "fakes" I've seen did have a real magnet in the tube. 

However, the #2 is good, because I think that the "in-between" fakes that would work in theroy (if you hooked the light up to a motor and let it shake for a month...) where they used NiCd button cells have enough internal resistance and a ballast effect that you'd never see flashing output from shaking the magnet, so I'd say it has to be a capacitor in the circuit.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 16, 2007)

New evaluation: 28xLED IR Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/28irled.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 16, 2007)

AJ_Dual said:


> #1 might not tell you much, as all the "fakes" I've seen did have a real magnet in the tube.


All the fakes I've seen have actually had a DECOY magnet - that is to say, they were magnetically inert.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2007)

New evaluation: USB LED Christmas Tree (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/xmas15.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0548 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 17, 2007)

New evaluation: Mini-Mag LED (3xAA Cells)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/mag3aa.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2007)

New evaluation: Task Force 9-LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/tf9led.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 18, 2007)

New evaluation: R2D2™ Interactive Robot






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/r2d2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2007)

New evaluation: SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/l1-2-2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0542 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## Chao (Jul 19, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: thanks alot, does this L1 come with clear or frosting/haze lens? just from other discussions, seems like there are two versions.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2007)

The L1 I received came with a transparent, water-clear window (or "lens" if you are more comfortable with that term).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2007)

New evaluation: 12 in1 Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/12in1.htm


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 19, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks LED Museum. Your pictures show the L1 has a very nice beam. It is a real improvement over the previous model.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2007)

New evaluation: Air Kite Glider






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/glider.htm

Product was destroyed during testing, so the evaluation is incomplete. :shakehead

(*Edit 07-20-07*): I felt so badly about destroying it that I purchased another, so my review could at least be completed.

(*Edit 07-24-07*): The replacement has arrived; test flight should occur on the morning of 07-26-07.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2007)

New evaluation: SureFire E1L Outdoorsman






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/e1l.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0547 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## gchand (Jul 20, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craig,

5 hours run time from a single CR123 drawing 953ma seems a bit optomistic. 
Did you mean 5 hours on low, or perhaps mixed things up with your E1L review?

Thanks for the continuing fine reviews!

George


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 20, 2007)

You know, you're absolutely correct here.
Runtime should be ~1.5 hours on high, and ~16 hours on low.
Page fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

New evaluation: SureFire E2L Outdoorsman






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/e2l.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0503 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

New evaluation: Pen-Style Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rsptr.htm


----------



## gchand (Jul 21, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Pen-Style Laser Pointer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Craig, 

Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but for the link to this, did 
you mean http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rsptr.htm ?

Again, thanks for the fine reviews!

George


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry about the bad link...I admit, I f****d up there.
Original post repaired. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

New evaluation: GE Book Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/gebl.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0624 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 22, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: GE Book Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the incan version?
They are sold under all sorts of brand names here - some incan, some with 2 LEDs in them. The LEDs are fairly directional and do not give a good beam pattern until I put a strip of satin scotch tape in front of them.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, this is the incandescent version.
It provides a fairly decent wide flood; though it has that urinous yellowish-white color we've all come to know and love {_cough, sputter, sound of a wall-mounted porcelain urinator flushing_}.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

New evaluation: Sky Squadron Backyard Flyer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ssbf.htm

(_Returned unit for a replacement today; hopefully I'll have better results with this one._)

(Edit 07-27-07)
*YAY TELEPHONY!!!* (pronounced "tell uh _FOA'_ nee")...I mean *YAY, I GOT IT TO FLY!!!*























(Edit 08-03-07)
Yesterday afternoon, the original (the one I got to fly) was destroyed after a crash (the motor no longer operates),
so I'll be picking up a new one no later than late-morning PDT tomorrow (08-04-07).

(Edit 08-06-07)
*YAY TELEPHONY!!!* (pronounced "tell uh _FOA'_ nee")...I mean *YAY, I GOT IT TO FLY!!!*
The one I purchased this morning takes off & flies!!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: SureFire E2L Outdoorsman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jul 22, 2007)

Craig, what's the biggest avi video file on your website?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks like it's one on this web page; the largest video clip is 14,458,996 bytes in length - and I believe it's the largest on my website.
It's a clip of the Metallica song "The Thing that Should Not Be" being played through a pair of "i-Lit" speakers I got for my birthday last year.
The second largest clip I have published is on the same web page (12,769,190 bytes) and is of the Anthrax song "W.C.F.Y.A." playing from the same speakers.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I found a way to compress some of your biggest .avi files into mp4's.
Quicktime and several dvd software players will play these.
I would be happy to do that for you and email those back to you in mp4 form. 

Otherwise, www.photobucket.com will do all the work for you for free as you upload .avi videos and it converts any uploaded videos into compressed, but good quality .flv video format that is more dialup friendly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Magic Clock






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/clock2.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0441 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 27, 2007)

New evaluation: 5,000,000CP Spotlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/5mcp.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 28, 2007)

New evaluation: Task Force 3W Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/tf3w.htm

And remember, the early bird that hesitates gets wormed!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks like the LED is pretty off-center in that Task Force!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Mirror Ball







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/disco3.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 30, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Looks like the LED is pretty off-center in that Task Force!


I've already sent the flashlight back to the person who loaned it to me, so I cannot examine it in greater detail.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 31, 2007)

New evaluation: Megatech Avion Micro Airplane






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/avion.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0556 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## nisshin (Aug 1, 2007)

In connection with radio-controlled flying things, you might be interested in this mechanical dragonfly; though it's not stated, I suppose the lights for its eyes are LEDs: Mecha Tombo video clip. I found this from a news item on the _Japan Today_ news site: Radio-controlled flying insect debuts.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2007)

New evaluation: Solar Charged Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/solar4.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0544 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2007)

nisshin said:


> In connection with radio-controlled flying things, you might be interested in this mechanical dragonfly; though it's not stated, I suppose the lights for its eyes are LEDs: Mecha Tombo video clip. I found this from a news item on the _Japan Today_ news site: Radio-controlled flying insect debuts.


Looks like I already have one of these: http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/ninth/dragnfly.htm
I purchased it on 05-01-07; it looks just like the one shown in the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 1, 2007)

New evaluation: Helping Hands 3xLED Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/hh3led.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 2, 2007)

New evaluation: Pop-Out Magnifier/Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/gviolin.htm


Rise and shine CPF! It's 0600 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## AJ_Dual (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahh yes, the uber-odiferous Chinese petro-rubber. I associate the odour :sick2: with cheap overseas fun from eBay. :thumbsup: Either that or a childhood trip to the La Brea tar pits in Los Angeles... If you put the light sans batteries in a hot car or the sun, the aromatic hydrocarbons will bake out a bit quicker.

Although if I didn't know the sculpted spiral pattern was rubber, I'd say that light looks like something you'd carry a deceased relatives ashes around in!



The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Helping Hands 3xLED Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 2, 2007)

AJ_Dual said:


> Although if I didn't know the sculpted spiral pattern was rubber, I'd say that light looks like something you'd carry a deceased relatives ashes around in!


I've never seen a funeral urn before, that's why I did not make that association. :green: :sick2: :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2007)

New evaluation: Digibeat LED Wristwatch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/digibeat.htm

{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0511 hours! Regeneration sequence complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 3, 2007)

New evaluation: Light-Up Message Fan






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/msgfan2.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 4, 2007)

New evaluation: Mini Police Beacon Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/police2.htm

{_computer beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0525 hours! Regeneration sequence complete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 5, 2007)

New evaluation: Self-Programmable LED Message Fan






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/msgfan3.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0648hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 5, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: SureFire E2L Outdoorsman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, I can't believe you performed "the smack test" on a PK edition light! 

Good review though. Now I know my E2L has good waterproofing and shockproofing :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 5, 2007)

I was sent three flashlights by SureFire; not doing "The Smack Test" on them would not have been appropriate; as these lights were sent *SPECIFCALLY*for my standard suite of tests. :thumbsup:
But I smacked them on the side opposite of the PK signature, if that makes you feel any better, .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 6, 2007)

New evaluation: LED 6-Light Necklace 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rainneck.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0627 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 6, 2007)

A fuchsia LED - neat color! :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 7, 2007)

New evaluation: Neon Flash Pen 






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/neonpen.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0701 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 8, 2007)

New evaluation: Duracell LED Keychain Light







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/duracell.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0652 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 8, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A fuchsia LED - neat color! :huh:


I'd have to destroy one of the necklaces to harvest that fuchsia LED, but I'm strongly considering doing just that. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok, I destroyed one of the necklaces to harvest that LED; once I find some leads to connect it to power, I'll perform spectroscopy on it. :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2007)

New evaluation: Infinity Optics Clock






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/clock3.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0545 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## AJ_Dual (Aug 9, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Ok, I destroyed one of the necklaces to harvest that LED; once I find some leads to connect it to power, I'll perform spectroscopy on it. :twothumbs


 
Any idea what kind of die chemistry can produce a fuchsia 
LED?
If I had to guess, I'd say it was a blue or violet die with a layer of red phosphor that evens out to fuchsia, but it's only a guess.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 9, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Infinity Optics Clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks KEWL!

Unfortunately it costs a little more than I can afford, and is online where I can't buy.

You sure do review some INTERESTING stuff!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 9, 2007)

AJ_Dual said:


> Any idea what kind of die chemistry can produce a fuchsia LED?
> If I had to guess, I'd say it was a blue or violet die with a layer of red phosphor that evens out to fuchsia, but it's only a guess.


Your guess is correct. The LED appears to be a blue LED with an orange & red-emitting phosphor.
The wavelength spread used to arrive at fuchsia was confirmed via spectroscopy.
This is typical of how pink LEDs are made, but this LED has a significantly higher peak in the phosphor band, hence the redder color.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

New evaluation: 40" Rainbow Glow Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rgl.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0433 hours! Early bird gets the gagh! 
(The holographic doctor says this in the Star Trek Voyager episode "Drone")


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

New evaluation: 13" Fiber Optic Lamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/fol.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0433 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

New evaluation: LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ll61.htm


----------



## AJ_Dual (Aug 10, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Your guess is correct. The LED appears to be a blue LED with an orange & red-emitting phosphor.
> The wavelength spread used to arrive at fuchsia was confirmed via spectroscopy.
> This is typical of how pink LEDs are made, but this LED has a significantly higher peak in the phosphor band, hence the redder color.


 
Wow, sleeping at a "Holiday Inn Express" really does work!

[Homer Simpson] I am so smart! S-M-R-T! I am so smart! S-M-R-T!...[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 10, 2007)

New evaluation: T-Qualizer EL T-Shirt






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/tqual.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2007)

New evaluation: Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/husky.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0551 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 11, 2007)

New evaluation: Light-Up Coaster






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/coaster.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0552 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 11, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....

We were just at the Lowes in Livingston,TX and I saw no Husky light.

But there were Task Force 6 and 9 LED lights at 11.97 and 14.97.

If any or all of them have at least a resistor or such, maybe they are a good deal....


----------



## lumenal (Aug 11, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> We were just at the Lowes in Livingston,TX and I saw no Husky light.


 
The Husky brand is sold at Home Depot. (Similar to how the Taskforce brand is sold at Lowes).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 12, 2007)

New evaluation: Hyperion Digital Light CE-R






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/hyperion.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0634 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 

I received it from A.M. in San Mateo CA. the day before yesterday (08-10-07), but there was no contact info with the unit, so I cannot properly thank him for it. :green:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2007)

New evaluation: Hat Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/hatlight.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0531 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 14, 2007)

New evaluation: River Rock 2xC 1.5W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rr15-1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

New evaluation: Rechargeable Work Light






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rwl.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0654 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

New evaluation: Red Eye Alarm Clock







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/clock4.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0655 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 

Product failed during testing, so I was not able to complete my evaluation of it. :shakehead
Since this product is not designed to emit light, and is therefore not going to be rated, that dreadful "Zero Stars: Whip Out Your Ding Dong or Go to the Lavatory, Sit Down, and Uranate On It" rating will not be applied.
I will however be putting the "



" icon next to its listings on my website.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 15, 2007)

New evaluation: River Rock 2xAA 3W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rr3-1.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2007)

New evaluation: Husky 3xAAA 12xLED Flashlight (2)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/husky2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0555 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 16, 2007)

One comment and two questions...

I would swear I saw that rechargable LED work light somewhere, maybe an auto parts store.

Do you find the beam of the RR 3W 2AA to be white or is there a fair amount of pink/purple/blue?

And on the Husky light do you see ANY possiblity that there is anything other than direct drive?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2007)

New evaluation: River Rock 1xAA 1W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/rr1-1.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0619 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 17, 2007)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> One comment and two questions...
> 
> I would swear I saw that rechargable LED work light somewhere, maybe an auto parts store.
> 
> ...


The beam in my particular sample of the RR 3W 2AA light appears to be a pure white, with no unwanted tints in it.

The Husky light (I presume you're speaking of either of the 3xAAA cell ones) is almost certainly direct drive; though let me go check it with an oscilloscope...BBS...ok, I saw no evidence whatsoever of a driver circuit in there. That doesn't mean that there isn't one; if there is, it operates at a frequency far beyond my solar cell's response limit (probably over a few hundred KHz). And I wasn't looking for an accurate sampling either; just something that would tell me if the light was direct drive or not.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 18, 2007)

New evaluation: Husky Heavy-Duty 3W LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/husky3.htm

Since the product was defective right out of the package rather than failing during or after testing, I will not issue that dreadful "Zero Stars. Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Run to the Lavatory, Sit Down, and Uranate On It!" rating. I will however, put the "



" icon next to its listing on my website.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0719 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2007)

New evaluation: Energizer LED Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ener5.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0609 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 21, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> New evaluation: Energizer LED Flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that a Cree XRE emitter in there? If so that's awesome.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 21, 2007)

I have no idea of what the emitter is; but if it's a Cree, I'll look into adding that fact to my web page.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 21, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I have no idea of what the emitter is; but if it's a Cree, I'll look into adding that fact to my web page.


 
Looks like one to me!


----------



## johnny13oi (Aug 21, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Looks like one to me!



And two for 30 seems like a good deal too. If only they sold it in single packs for 15.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 22, 2007)

I went ahead and added the following text to my web page about this light:

"_(*Update 08-22-07*): I have been made aware that it is a very high probability that the LED is Cree in origin; I cannot verify this however._"


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2007)

New evaluation: Extrema Keychain Green Laser Pointer






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/keygree2.htm

Product was defective upon receipt; although I will not issue that dreadful "Zero Stars. Whip Out Your Ding-Dong or Run to the Lavatory, Sit Down, and Uranate On It!" rating (because it was defective when I received it rather than falling victim to my testing), I will put the "



" icon next to its listings on my website. :shakehead

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0536 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2007)

New evaluation: White LED Name Card






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ledbadg4.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0542 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 25, 2007)

A _white_ badge for $20? Wow, that's a deal. :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2007)

That's why I purchased it immediately on sight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 25, 2007)

So how about a link to the seller's page?


----------



## Norm (Aug 25, 2007)

Ask and Ye shall receive (well it is Sunday)  http://electronics.search.ebay.com....efZC12QQsacatZ14948QQsassZ2shopperQ2dauctions
Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Norm!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2007)

New evaluation: Flash Pop







http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/fpop.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0656 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2007)

New evaluation: Guide Gear 8xLED Lantern






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/gglant2.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0455 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 29, 2007)

New evaluation: Lightning Bugs






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/ltngbugs.htm


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2007)

New evaluation: Flashing LED Teeth






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/teeth.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0320 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm... I see solder joints in there and I'm betting that it's lead solder. Is the printed circuit board completely sealed in the plastic body? I hope so.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2007)

The circuit board in these soft, pliable plastic teeth is *COMPLETELY* enclosed (even to the point of being waterproof), yes.
So the chances of coming into contact with solder is extremely negligible at worst.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 30, 2007)

Craig the LED teeth are pretty cool, I may purchase for girlfriend's son. I'm glad you review these oddball stuff.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 30, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The circuit board in these soft, pliable plastic teeth is *COMPLETELY* enclosed (even to the point of being waterproof), yes.
> So the chances of coming into contact with solder is extremely negligible at worst.



Thats a relief! Thanks, Craig.  With all the news about lead ingestion these days, we can't be too careful.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2007)

geepondy said:


> Craig the LED teeth are pretty cool, I may purchase for girlfriend's son. I'm glad you review these oddball stuff.


You know, they only came in lots of 12; so I'd be willing to let some of the unopened packages go at cost ($1.25 each) plus the cost of a bubble envelope and shipping - if you're interested, that is.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2007)

New evaluation: LED Spinning Ball Wand (Halloween)






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/hallspin.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0451 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2007)

New evaluation: Light-Up Halloween Necklace






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/hallneck.htm

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0615 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2007)

New evaluation: 238xLED 3xD Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/2383d.htm


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 5, 2007)

Two hundred and thirty eight LEDs? Wow.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 6, 2007)

I just now removed the LED board; there are two large resistors (5W?) in there (value to come soon) connected in parallel; this helps keep the LED current in check.

Ok, looks like the resistance (of the two resistors in parallel) is 0.25 ohms with a tolerance of 5%.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 7, 2007)

New evaluation: StampLamp






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/stmplamp.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0658 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2007)

New evaluation: 3X Galaxy Flashlight






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/galaxy3.htm

Rise and shine CPF! It's 0730 hours! Early bird gets the gagh!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2007)

New evaluation: Flightmaster R/C Airplane






http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/tenth/flightm.htm

Although it does not say this on the website, you must have a motor vehicle to charge the airplane's battery, and I do not own or have access to one...so this evaluation could not be completed. As a result, the new (but still dreadful) ''



'' icon will appear next to its listings on my website. :shakehead
There is a possibility that I can cobble something up with a wall wart or the laboratory PSU, but no guarantees as to a timeline.

{_computer alarm/beeping noises_} {_female computer voice_} 0731 hours. Warning! Regeneration cycle incomplete! 

(*Update later the same day*): I did find a wall wart of the correct DC voltage & polarity and whose plug fit the battery charger, so I charged the battery, took it out for its maiden flight, wrote the bulk of the remaining text needed for that web page, and removed the ''



'' icon from its listings on my website.


----------



## hank (Sep 10, 2007)

The Solyta "Stamp Lamp" is also available as
Model SL1 (non-UV). . . . .$295 

per their website http://www.stamplamp.com/

They should definitely give you one of those cheap ones to keep (grin).

Drool ....


----------



## Sigman (Sep 11, 2007)

...and another thread we let get a bit too long. Let's close this one & continue here...


----------

